# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Canard PC - Le magazine >  Humanoïde - Le nouveau magajine Presse Non-Stop

## ArkSquall

14/09/2015 - "Humanoïde c'est fini..." : 





> Humanoïde c'est malheureusement fini...
> C'est dommage, c'était plaisant à lire et vraiment bien foutu.









> Après cinq numéros et un peu plus d’un an, nous avons pris la décision d'arrêter la parution d’_Humanoïde_. Non, ça n'est pas la faute de la crise de la presse, de la surpopulation des kiosques ou de la chute de l'indice boursier chinois.
> Humanoïde avait trouvé des lecteurs nombreux et fidèles chaque trimestre. Son premier numéro fut le meilleur lancement de l'histoire de Presse Non-Stop et le nombre d'abonnements est au-delà de nos prévisions. Nous avons reçu quelques critiques bien sûr, mais surtout beaucoup de compliments sur la qualité du magazine et des articles qui y étaient publiés.
> Alors pourquoi tout stopper ?
> _Humanoïde_ est un magazine coûteux à fabriquer, et il est désormais clair qu’il ne sera pas viable avant longtemps sans avoir recours à des méthodes qui ne nous correspondent pas : en particulier truffer le magazine de publicités vendues à n’importe quelles conditions et peupler la rédaction d’une chaîne ininterrompue de stagiaires à bas coût. Ce n’est pas la façon dont Presse Non-Stop a envie de faire de la presse, et nous ne croyons pas à la presse sans envie.
> Nous pouvons nous permettre d’arrêter _Humanoïde_ malgré ses débuts prometteurs et le plaisir que nous avons eu à le faire, avec regrets mais sans tragédie.
> L'arrêt d'_Humanoïd_e ne change absolument rien pour nos autres publications. Aucun licenciement n’est prévu. Presse Non-Stop est une société saine. _Canard PC_ et _Canard PC Hardware_ vont très bien et ont déjà bénéficié, au travers de leurs nouvelles formules respectives, de ce que nous avons appris en créant _Humanoïde_.
> Les moyens humains et financiers alloués à _Humanoïde_ durant sa courte vie seront aussitôt ré-orientés vers nos autres magazines, ainsi que sur de nouveaux projets, toujours tournés autour du jeu vidéo, dont vous entendrez certainement parler en 2016.
> Bien sûr, tous les abonnés en cours recevront sous peu un courrier leur proposant un éventail de solutions pour compenser ou rembourser leur abonnement en cours. Ils pourront dans les heures qui viennent se rendre sur leur compte de notre boutique en ligne pour choisir une des options proposées. En cas de problème, n'hésitez pas à contacter notre service "support".
> Le numéro 5 est toujours en kiosques, ce sera le dernier. Seul ancien numéro à ne pas être épuisé, le numéro 4 est en vente sur notre boutique. Pour ceux qui le souhaitent, tous les anciens numéros sont disponibles en numérique sur ePresse.fr
> Un grand merci à tous ceux qui ont participé à _Humanoïde_ avec énergie et enthousiasme, à ceux qui nous ont encouragé, à l'agence Glory Paris qui avait imaginé mille manières de faire connaitre notre aventure et à vous tous, lecteurs, qui nous avez suivi. Nos chemins se recroiseront un jour, c'est certain.


----------
Archives :



> « Ce sont de petits sauvageons, qui vivent dans le virtuel. » (J-P Chevènement, 1998)
> 
> « Sauvageon (n. m.) : Jeune arbre poussé sans avoir été cultivé. » (Dictionnaire Larousse)
> 
> « Ceux que nous appelons les sauvageons se nomment eux-mêmes le peuple libre. » (Le Trône de fer, par George R. R. Martin)
> 
> -O-
> Humanoïde est un nouveau magazine trimestriel, créé par les fondateurs de Canard PC et publié par Presse Non-Stop. Le premier numéro a paru en juillet 2014.


30/09/2014 : 



> Il y a désormais un site web: www.humanoidemagazine.com 
> Et vous pouvez vous abonner online par CB et Paypal


 20/06/2014 : _Ancien post_
_(Pas vu de topic sur la news, je me permets...)_

Ackboo et Ivan le fou ont des projets pour cet été :



Ils font circuler la news sur Twitter via l'article du Figaro Tech

*L'annonce officielle* sur le forum, c'est par ici : http://forum.canardpc.com/showthread.php?t=89921

*Pour ceux qui ne trouvent pas leur dose*, Frypolar se charge de réunir consommateurs et fournisseurs par là : http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/90...2humanit%C3%A9
Merci à lui !

*Les échantillons gratuits* pour faire partager à vos amis sont ici : Echantillon_Humanoide01_21p.pdf !

----------


## John Kay

Trop fort ! Ça, c'est une nouvelle super stimulante. Le 5 juillet paraît vachement loin tout à coup  ::(:

----------


## ArkSquall

Le compte Twitter du magazine : @HumanoideMag - http://twitter.com/HumanoideMag

----------


## Pandalex

Reste à lire le premier et si c'est cool de faire un abonnement bundle CPC+Humanoide

----------


## Professeur Flan Jaune

P'tain ça sent le pari risqué bien couillu quand même...  ::O:

----------


## IrishCarBomb

Ils ont sécurisé les quatre premiers numéro, d'après l'article. Donc couillu oui, mais risqué, je pense pas.

Et puis, rien que l'idée d'avoir un mag à la Wired made in CPC...  :Bave:

----------


## Karhmit

> P'tain ça sent le pari risqué bien couillu quand même...


Tu parles, ils tapent en plein dans la cible des mecs d'une trentaine d'années avide d'informations sur les cigarettes électroniques avec une maquette qui fait de l'oeil à tous les autres magazines généralistes ou pour hommes genre GQ, Technikart et autres So Foot. 

Leur ton décalé était leur fort dans une presse jeux vidéo dépourvue d'humour, mais leur ton dénotera absolument pas par rapport aux autres magazines généralistes.

----------


## Professeur Flan Jaune

> Tu parles, ils tapent en plein dans la cible des mecs d'une trentaine d'années avide d'informations sur les cigarettes électroniques avec une maquette qui fait de l'oeil à tous les autres magazines généralistes ou pour hommes genre GQ, Technikart et autres So Foot. 
> 
> Leur ton décalé était leur fort dans une presse jeux vidéo dépourvue d'humour, mais leur ton dénotera absolument pas par rapport aux autres magazines généralistes.


Ben justement, je veux dire qu'il y a déjà du monde sur le créneau et à mon avis c'est loin d'être gagné.

Edit : En parlant de So Foot, j'ai découvert So Film récemment et ça défonce.

----------


## Karhmit

Ah oui dans ce sens là d'accord  ::ninja::

----------


## Hélios

> Tu parles, ils tapent en plein dans la cible des mecs d'une trentaine d'années avide d'informations sur les cigarettes électroniques avec une maquette qui fait de l'oeil à tous les autres magazines généralistes ou pour hommes genre GQ, Technikart et autres So Foot. 
> 
> Leur ton décalé était leur fort dans une presse jeux vidéo dépourvue d'humour, mais leur ton dénotera absolument pas par rapport aux autres magazines généralistes.


Technikart, un ton décalé et de l'humour ? GQ, un ton décalé et de l'humour ?

Vu le niveau en face ils on CARREMENT leurs chances !  :;):

----------


## Karhmit

> Technikart, un ton décalé et de l'humour ? GQ, un ton décalé et de l'humour ?
> 
> Vu le niveau en face ils on CARREMENT leurs chances !


Tu sais, tout le monde est capable de trouver des jeux de mots sur les cigarettes électroniques et les imprimantes 3D.

----------


## znokiss

Le papier glacé, ça va être vachement plus dur pour se torcher avec.

----------


## Aulren

Est-ce qu'on pourra s'en servir pour donner de l’élan à un pigeon ?

----------


## znokiss

> Est-ce qu'on pourra s'en servir pour donner de l’élan à un pigeon ?



 ::huh::

----------


## ArkSquall

You got it.

----------


## Alab

Par contre première annonce sur facebook et pas ici c'est dommage, mais le contenu du premier magazine a l'air juste génial !  ::wub::   :Bave: 

Yaura un forum aussi ?  ::ninja::

----------


## znokiss

> Par contre première annonce sur facebook et pas ici c'est dommage, mais le contenu du premier magazine a l'air juste génial !  
> 
> Yaura un forum aussi ?


Posté 7mn avant ton message : http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/89...78#post7889878

----------


## Alab

> Posté 7mn avant ton message : http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/89...78#post7889878


Et sur facebook ya 23min.  ::ninja::  C'est juste pour troll car tout le monde le sait bien : c'était mieux avant, cpc aimait pas facebook ni twitter, ce nouveau magazine est déjà une sandale !

----------


## ArkSquall

En fait je suis tombé sur la news au moment de l'annonce du lancement.
Je trouvais bizarre qu'il n'y ait pas de sujet dessus.

----------


## znokiss

> En fait je suis tombé sur la news au moment de l'annonce du lancement.
> Je trouvais bizarre qu'il n'y ait pas de sujet dessus.


En réalité il y en a un, depuis 14h00. 

http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/89...resse-Non-Stop

----------


## Nirm

> En réalité il y en a un, depuis 14h00. 
> 
> http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/89...resse-Non-Stop


  ::wacko::

----------


## ArkSquall

:Znokinsseption:

----------


## Sunomis

Mais en voilà une idée géniale. Comptez sur moi pour contraindre les libraires de mon quartier à bien vous mettre en évidence. Enfin, si vous le distribuez en Belgique. Vous allez le distribuer en Belgique hein ??

----------


## Karhmit

Ça commence bien en tout cas : 

https://twitter.com/HumanoideMag/sta...93793740652546

----------


## Rocca

Ouai, je vais en informer mes collègues de boulot. Peut-être de futur lecteurs  ::trollface::  

Ils aiment CPC hardaware mais sont vite largués...

----------


## TopGun31

J'achète ! Comme tout le reste ... J'espère qu'il sera dispo en abonnement, pour mon pitit frère qui habite outre-manche. Sinon c'est pas grave, on va se le faire à l'ancienne avec une enveloppe et des timbres ...

----------


## Gero

Hâte d'en savoir plus, je vais surement me procurer le premier numéro.

----------


## kenshironeo

Pourquoi ne pas avoir gardé le mot canard dans le titre du magazine? Sinon les titres ont une tournure qui fait penser à ces mags sérieux qu'on trouve chez le dentiste ou le docteur. En tant que magazine la couv fait sérieux, en tant que magazine décliné par cpc, la tonalité générale contraste un peu.

----------


## ArkSquall

:innertroll: spotted.  ::|:

----------


## znokiss

> Sinon les titres ont une tournure qui fait penser à ces mags sérieux qu'on trouve chez le dentiste ou le docteur.


 Tu parles des mags dans la salle d'attente ?

----------


## barbarian_bros

> Sinon les titres ont une tournure qui fait penser à ces mags sérieux qu'on trouve chez le dentiste ou le docteur.


Jamais vu ça dans Auto-Plus, Madame Figaro, ou VSD...

----------


## rotoclap

Ouais, les mag' qui te parlent de l'économie des topinambours dans ta région. Le truc qui doit certainement passionner le plus les gens pour que ça soit dans une salle d'attente.

----------


## ArkSquall

> Jamais vu ça dans Auto-Plus, Madame Figaro, ou VSD...


Dans auto-plus, ils ne parlent pas de contre sens sur l'autoroute ?!  ::O: 

Scandale !  ::ninja::

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Pourquoi ne pas avoir gardé le mot canard dans le titre du magazine? Sinon les titres ont une tournure qui fait penser à ces mags sérieux qu'on trouve chez le dentiste ou le docteur. En tant que magazine la couv fait sérieux, en tant que magazine décliné par cpc, la tonalité générale contraste un peu.


Public visé "différent" de celui d'un mag purement jeux vidéos. S'tout. Ce qui n'empêche évidemment pas d'être intéressé par les deux.

----------


## Thalack

Et Canaroïde ça devait sonner moins bien.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Et quelque part, je ne suis plus sûr que le jeu de mot excellent lors du lancement, les fasse encore rire aujourd'hui.

----------


## kenshironeo

Je pensais plus aux magazines comme le nouvel observateur ou le point qu'on trouve parfois dans la salle d'attente en effet. Les titres ont un côté plus sensationnaliste et accrocheur qu'à l'accoutumée. Sinon il y aura des formules d'abo et des formules avec les configs materiel.net? Des versions démat pour kindle?*

En fait je me surprends à trouver l'ensemble trop dans le registre  généraliste sérieux, alors qu'en temps ordinaire j'aurais trouvé ça normal.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Le nouvel conservateur  :^_^:

----------


## keulz

> des formules avec les configs materiel.net?


 ::XD:: 
Putain tu m'as tuer

----------


## Captain Igloo

On peut déjà savoir où trouver ce nouveau canard classieux ?
J'espère que l'échoppe du coin qui a déjà des Canard PC aura aussi son lot, mais si ce n'est pas le cas autant le savoir d'avance...

----------


## ArkSquall

Pour le moment ça sera plutôt "quand" :



> Humanoïde sort le 5 juillet au prix de 5 euros.
> 
> Vous en saurez plus dans les semaines qui viennent (contenu, chroniqueurs…) en suivant le compte twitter @HumanoideMag ou la page Facebook HumanoideMagazine.

----------


## Gancko

Dispo aussi le 5 juillet en Belgique? Je taffe le samedi et c'est mort donc autant se culturer.

----------


## Olorin

> Dispo aussi le 5 juillet en Belgique? Je taffe le samedi et c'est mort donc autant se culturer.





> Nous on aurait bien voulu, mais les importateurs de la presse en Belgique ne prennent pas les premiers numéros...

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Pourquoi ne pas avoir gardé le mot canard dans le titre du magazine? Sinon les titres ont une tournure qui fait penser à ces mags sérieux qu'on trouve chez le dentiste ou le docteur.


Il y a une explication simple pour ne pas dire triviale : le 2e degré.

A croire que certains l'oublient trop souvent.

----------


## ArkSquall

> Il y a une explication simple pour ne pas dire triviale : le 2e degré.
> 
> A croire que certains l'oublient trop souvent.

----------


## fenrhir

Sinon, je viens de le trouver en gare de Lille Flandre en cherchant le HS sur les jeux mobiles.
Qualitay du papier, le dedans est classieux-sobre avec quelques conneries de mise en page mais rien de méchant.
J'ai lu les premières pages, c'est intéressant mais pas révolutionnaire pour qui suit déjà l'actu en dehors des médias mainstream. On retrouve par contre un ton décalé qui sonne familier.
À voir une fois les dossiers attaqués  :;):

----------


## Mastaba

Déjà? On est pas le 5 pourtant.  ::o:

----------


## PurpleSkunk

Trouvé aussi hier par chez moi !

D'ailleurs c'est fun : c'est mon labo qui a été interviewé pour l'article sur la reco de la parole !  ::o:

----------


## BinaryOverride

Bonjour,

Une âme âme généreuse pour numériser le bulletin d'abonnement p.33 ?
J'ai pas de scanner et j'ai pas envie de découper le mag.  :tired:

----------


## Flad

> Bonjour,
> 
> Une âme âme généreuse pour numériser le bulletin d'abonnement p.33 ?
> J'ai pas de scanner et j'ai pas envie de découper le mag.


 T'as un appareil photo ou tél qui fait des photos ?
Bon ben t'as pas besoin de scanner alors

----------


## bambibreizh

Historiquement tu pouvais recopier sur papier libre toutes les infos nécessaires pour la commande.
C'était du temps où je lisais Picsou Magazine et Pif gadget, je ne sais pas si ça a toujours lieu.

----------


## BinaryOverride

> T'as un appareil photo ou tél qui fait des photos ?
> Bon ben t'as pas besoin de scanner alors


En l’occurrence non. Du coup j'avoue ne pas y avoir pensé.
Je dois bien avoir un collègue qui en a un. Merci

----------


## Maria Kalash

> Historiquement tu pouvais recopier sur papier libre toutes les infos nécessaires pour la commande.
> C'était du temps où je lisais Picsou Magazine et Pif gadget, je ne sais pas si ça a toujours lieu.


C'est toujours possible. A partir du moment où vous précisez bien toutes les informations et de manière lisible.

----------


## Yul

et si on met des petits coeurs sur les i?
ca compte ?

----------


## Maria Kalash

Les petits cœurs sur les i et l'encre bleue turquoise sont acceptés. Le service des abonnements a même enregistré un client qui avait écrit à l'encre verte.

----------


## Yul

ok c'est noté pour mon prochain abonnement  ::):

----------


## Jagermeister

J'aurai préféré un magazine de fesses.  ::|:  

Mais j'achèterai quand même.

----------


## Edmond Edantes

En complément si le sujet vous intéresse:
- L’émission Soft Power sur France Culture, je mets le lien:
http://www.franceculture.fr/emission...wer-2012-02-05

- une chronique quotidienne en rapport avec le numérique et le sujet du jour, toujours sur France Culture:
http://www.franceculture.fr/emission...e-sur-la-toile

Bon avec la mise en place des programmes d'été, faudra surement attendre la rentrée ou bien faire comme moi, consommer du podcast.

----------


## SangSucre

Félicitations pour ce nouveau mag, vraiment sympa à lire  ::):

----------


## Alab

Pourquoi vous avez annoncé une sortie le 5 alors qu'à la fin du magazine il est indiqué le 3 juillet comme date de parution ?

----------


## Nacodaco

Faut que je le choppe ! Même s'il faut s'engouffrer dans Aurillac pour ça (les sacrifices  ::'(: )

Et ça pue, j'ai toujours pas reçu le 300  ::'(:

----------


## Rocca

Bon, je viens de lire une bonne partie de ce nouveau magazine.

Ben chapeau, j'en suis le premier surpris. Ayant l'habitude de lire les CPC Hardaware, je dois dire qu'il est totalement différent (tant mieux hein) mais franchement intéressant. 

Cela reste très accessible, pour les non geeks ce qui est le but me semble t-il. 

Pour ceux qui cherchent un magazine qui parle un peu de ce qui passe dans le société (concernant l'informatique...) plus besoin de chercher.

L'article sur la NSA un petit chef d'œuvre, bien rigolo  ::P:

----------


## Poon

Je ne l'ai pas trouvé sur Brest (m'enfin pas fait 15 buralistes non plus  :;): ).

Etrange qu'il n'y ait pas encore d'offres dans la boutique pour s'abonner...

----------


## Crealkiller

Sur Brest il y en avait 4 samedi soir au Centre Leclerc, bien caché, après avoir mis 10 minutes à les trouver, je les ai remis devant tout. (Ils sont tout à gauche, à l'entrée du rayon)

----------


## Poon

Merci pour le conseil  :;): .

Pourquoi ne pas mettre un bulletin d'abonnement en ligne ou une offre d'abonnement comme pour Canard PC ? (Enfin, c'est peut-être trop tôt encore...)

----------


## Elian

Quelqu'un en a repéré vers Maubeuge ou Valenciennes ?

----------


## Diwydiant

Je vais voir à Saint Amand Les Eaux tout a l'heure  :;): 

J'espère qu'il sera là  :Bave:

----------


## Yuccaman

> Merci pour le conseil .
> 
> Pourquoi ne pas mettre un bulletin d'abonnement en ligne ou une offre d'abonnement comme pour Canard PC ? (Enfin, c'est peut-être trop tôt encore...)


Je peux scanner la page si ça intéresse du monde.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Lu.
Bon c'est plutôt sympa à lire, en plus y'a tout plein d'ackboo partout, et ackboo il est drôle (c'est d'ailleurs à ça qu'on le reconnaît).
Je ne me tenterais pas au jeu des comparaisons avec d'autres mags Fr tapant dans le même domaine d'information, je ne les connais pas assez, mais pour l'instant je garde l'oeil dessus.

----------


## Professeur Flan Jaune

Ouaip. je l'ai trouvé bien plus intéressant à lire que le dernier CPC 300. Je ne sais pas si c'est bon signe par contre.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Bof les CPC de l'E3 sont rarement "passionnants" vu que la majorité des rubriques classiques sautent et qu'on se retrouve avec une tétrachiée de previews sans trop d'infos intéressantes la plupart du temps; mais c'est pas tant la faute de CPC que des démonstrations E3 ou des dèvs qui ne lâchent rien.
Par contre j'étais déçu de ne pas voir plus de conneries pour le 300, y'a guère que quelques pages...

----------


## ArkSquall

> Lu.
> Bon c'est plutôt sympa à lire, en plus y'a tout plein d'ackboo partout, et ackboo il est drôle (c'est d'ailleurs à ça qu'on le reconnaît).
> Je ne me tenterais pas au jeu des comparaisons avec d'autres mags Fr tapant dans le même domaine d'information, je ne les connais pas assez, mais pour l'instant je garde l'oeil dessus.


Je suis d'accord avec ce monsieur.

Pleins de sujets très sympathiques à lire.
Et malgré ma non-affinité avec le sujet, j'ai appris plein de choses intéressantes sur les missiles balistiques en plus !  ::O:

----------


## Nacodaco

Bon, il est chiant à trouver votre magajine  :tired:

----------


## Professeur Flan Jaune

> Bof les CPC de l'E3 sont rarement "passionnants" vu que la majorité des rubriques classiques sautent et qu'on se retrouve avec une tétrachiée de previews sans trop d'infos intéressantes la plupart du temps; mais c'est pas tant la faute de CPC que des démonstrations E3 ou des dèvs qui ne lâchent rien.
> Par contre j'étais déçu de ne pas voir plus de conneries pour le 300, y'a guère que quelques pages...


Oui, c'est vrai qu'il y a l'effet E3 ! Et même le contenu du cd-rom.. ben ça m'a fait sourire 1 minute 30 secondes et puis voila...

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Chopé samedi, et j'adhère à fond. Vraiment intéressant, le fait d'avoir des sujets hyper variés, je trouve ca sympa.

Par contre, c'est quand même très sérieux, à part quelques vannes qui font mouche bien comme il faut, ca reste super gentil. Pas vraiment une critique, mais après 10 ans de lobotomie CPCienne, ca fait bizarre ^^

Vous avez gagné un abonné de plus (y'a juste CPC HW auquel je résiste, parce que j'ai pas forcément envie de payer un magazine en avance qui va m'inciter à upgrader ma config tous les 2 mois)

----------


## Achille

> Ouaip. je l'ai trouvé bien plus intéressant à lire que le dernier CPC 300. Je ne sais pas si c'est bon signe par contre.


D'ailleurs je me passerai pour la première fois depuis loooonnntemps de CPC, raf de l'E3. En échange ce sera Humanoïde.

----------


## tenshu

Feuilleté rapidement, je garde les bonnes feuilles pour les vacances.
Super maquette, un régal d'avoir des sujets aussi variés.

J'espère que le nombre de pages est amené à s'étoffer par ce que pour un trimestriel c'est assez "léger".

----------


## LaVaBo

> Par contre, c'est quand même très sérieux, à part quelques vannes qui font mouche bien comme il faut, ca reste super gentil. Pas vraiment une critique, mais après 10 ans de lobotomie CPCienne, ca fait bizarre ^^


D'ailleurs, les articles sont signés par le vrai nom des rédacteurs, ça annonce la couleur.

----------


## tenshu

> Pas vraiment une critique, mais après 10 ans de lobotomie CPCienne, ca fait bizarre ^^


Et encore au début de CPC c'était bien plus caustique, suffit de reprendre des vieux numéros.
On pouvait clairement expliquer que c'était un magazine de test de jv satirique.

----------


## Poon

> Je peux scanner la page si ça intéresse du monde.


Please do  :;): .

----------


## Yuccaman

> Please do .


http://i.imgur.com/GnHIgVM.png

----------


## faceQ

Salut!!

Je suis Belge et je souhaiterais me procurer le premier numéro d'humanoïde. Je suis prêt à faire un aller retour de plusieurs centaines de kilomètres, mais si jamais il y a un autre moyen, je suis preneur. Y a-t-il éventuellement une possibilité de commander ce numéro?

----------


## faceQ

J'ai eu la réponse à ma question sur l'autre thread, avec Ivan qui répond à la question




> est-ce qu'on pourra l'acheter en passant par la boutique du site ? Parce que le billet d'avion sera quand même toujours plus cher que la livraison par la Poste.


par




> Alors, non on ne pourra pas l'acheter via canardpc.com. Mais oui, en fonction du succès on montera (ou non) une solution en ligne pour l'abonnement.
> On va aussi se pencher à la rentrée sur les tarifs d'abonnement à l'étranger, avec la Belgique et la Suisse en priorité.

----------


## salinoc

> Salut!!
> 
> Je suis Belge et je souhaiterais me procurer le premier numéro d'humanoïde. Je suis prêt à faire un aller retour de plusieurs centaines de kilomètres, mais si jamais il y a un autre moyen, je suis preneur. Y a-t-il éventuellement une possibilité de commander ce numéro?


Journaux.fr livre aussi en Belgique il me semble ?

Edit : Ah, "Article épuisé"  ::(:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

J'ai bien aimé la pique sur le Cloud, le truc vieux comme le monde qui, par  magie du  marketing, est vendu comme "novateur"  :^_^:

----------


## Ben1170

Salut les canards ! 

Fidèle lecteur de Canard PC depuis... pfiou, longtemps, le nouveau magazine me fait de l'oeil bien comme il faut. Par contre, j'habite en Suisse, je n'ai pas prévu d'aller-retour du côté de la France ces temps-ci et la rédac ne permet pas pour l'instant de commander le magazine en ligne. En dernier recours donc : une bonne âme errant sur ce forum - et qui aurait une exemplaire de trop sous la main ou la possibilité de se le procurer - serait-elle partante pour me le transmettre par la poste, à mes frais ? Merci de me contacter en MP si l'un d'entre vous se sent l'envie de faire un bonne action ;-)

----------


## Frypolar

Bon t’es à peu près le 10e à faire une demande similaire, je vais créer un topic à côté pour ça.

Edit : topic créé ici : http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/90...20#post7949920

----------


## Mastaba

::):

----------


## Yuccaman

Le noob il a pas le hors-série sur le jeu mobile  :haha: .

----------


## hackeroffshore

dommage qu'il ne soit que trimestriel ... mais si c'est le prix pour le recul alors j'achète !  :;):

----------


## Arnold le joufflu

Quelques petits trucs qui me paraissent... hmm, étranges : 
- Article sur Netflix : catalogue "farci à 8% de productions hollywoodiennes". 80% j'imagine ? Le graphique page 65 semble avoir une échelle particulièrement élastiques, chiffres faux, ou échelle foirée ? (surtout sur la partie "Série télé")
- Article sur les ICBM : dans la définition de missile, dire "à 99% nucléaires", on est bien d'accord que ça s'applique aux ICBM, et pas aux missiles tout court ? La confusion est proche à la lecture...
- L'article sur les start-up à Westeros... Euh, non. Hors-sujet je trouve. Ca ne m'a pas amusé, mais bon, c'était peut-être le cas pour d'autres...

Pour le reste, c'est bien sympa, en trimestriel c'est parfait.
Ah tiens par contre, des fois les news sont signées, d'autres fois non. Pourquoi ?

----------


## DapperCloud

> - L'article sur les start-up à Westeros... Euh, non. Hors-sujet je trouve. Ca ne m'a pas amusé, mais bon, c'était peut-être le cas pour d'autres...


Mais c'est pas du tout hors sujet ! C'est l' :espritcpc: adapté à ce type de presse, et moi ça m'a bien fait marrer personnellement !  ::P: 
C'est de la déconnade complète, faut prendre ça au Xème degré, c'est comme une façon de rappeler que c'est bien la rédaction de CanardPC qui est aux commandes.  :;):  (D'ailleurs, la page est juste avant celle réclamant l'avis des lecteurs... Coïncidence ?  ::siffle::  )

Sinon pour ma part, j'ai dévoré et adoré ce premier numéro. J'attendais avec curiosité et une certaine appréhension de voir comment la rédac' allait concilier leur ton humoristique habituel et ce nouveau type de magazine. Je trouve qu'ils s'en sortent admirablement bien, un ton décalé juste ce qu'il faut pour ne pas être complètement à côté de la plaque sur les sujets de fond. Et j'ai trouvé la plupart des articles intéressants, certains franchement passionnants.

Bref, tant qu'à côté de ça mes Canard PC restent de la même facture et continuent à me faire autant marrer (faudrait pas que le ton s'uniformise, avec tous ces différents magajines, bonzour la schizophrénie !), pour moi c'est parfait, et j'attends le numéro 2 avec impatience !  :;):

----------


## Arnold le joufflu

> Mais c'est pas du tout hors sujet ! C'est l' :espritcpc: adapté à ce type de presse, et moi ça m'a bien fait marrer personnellement ! 
> C'est de la déconnade complète, faut prendre ça au Xème degré, c'est comme une façon de rappeler que c'est bien la rédaction de CanardPC qui est aux commandes.  (D'ailleurs, la page est juste avant celle réclamant l'avis des lecteurs... Coïncidence ?  )


Boah, y a suffisamment de touches d'humour ailleurs. Là je sais pas, ça faisait trop forcé. 

Mais peut-être qu'avec un chapeau...  :tired:

----------


## Ferny

En cours de lecture et franchement emballé par le magazine  ::): 

J'aurais adoré que l'article "Electrons, piège à cons" de David Babet aille un peu plus loin.
On aurait pu parler également des couples libres ou polyamoureux qui sont de plus en plus nombreux dans cette génération des 18-34 ans visée par l'article.

Continuez les gars ! On a besoin de presse de qualité comme ça  :;):

----------


## Coin-coin le Canapin

<p> Coucou, j'habite dans un coin paumÃ© Ã- la campagne et le supermarchÃ© le plus proche ne l'a plus  ::(: </p><p> Est-ce qu'une bonne Ã¢me pourrait m'envoyer un par la poste? Je tente ma chance, on ne sait jamais :x bisous les mecs.</p>

----------


## Frypolar

Hop : http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/90...2humanit%C3%A9 !

----------


## Coin-coin le Canapin

Formidable ! :D Merci.

----------


## tenshu

> - Article sur Netflix : catalogue "farci à 8% de productions hollywoodiennes". 80% j'imagine ? Le graphique page 65 semble avoir une échelle particulièrement élastiques, chiffres faux, ou échelle foirée ? (surtout sur la partie "Série télé")


Ce qui m'a le plus gêné c'est la comparaison entre canal play et le catalogue de netflix.
Le problème c'est de prendre comme référence le catalogue Netflix *USA*, hors en regardant le nombre de référence dans les catalogues des Netflix lancés en dehors des USA ils sont plutôt anémique ne comparaison.

----------


## Cabbot

En cours de lecture également, bien sympa ce nouveau mag!

----------


## jpjmarti

J'ai beaucoup aimé les articles longs comme la NSA, Mars, la voix des IA ou Netflix écrit façon CPC, sans fioriture ni remplissage. J'ai beaucoup moins apprécié les articles courts genre géohashing, deux roues, cigarettes électroniques qui m'ont fait l'effet là de remplissage. Au final, je m'abonne.

----------


## Anonyme220622

Salut à tous ! 
j'habite sur strasbourg, et je me demandais si certains canards du coin l'avaient trouvé ? (j'ai arpenté plusieurs tabac-presse et la plupart des supermarchés, introuvable !)

Sinon, un petit envoie par la poste de la part de quelqu'un qui sait ou le trouver est-il envisageable ?

----------


## gros_bidule

Je m'y prends tard, ça a surement du être évoqué, mais est-il possible de commander le mag papier ? Et existe t-il un véritable site web ? (j'ai bien vu le facebook & twitter)
Thx.

----------


## Awake

Peut-être déjà remonté, mais vous avez placé la Corée du nord au Japon sur la carte "Qui en possède ?" pour les missiles. Pas bien grave mais certains pourraient se formaliser  ::): .

Sinon très sympa comme magazine.

----------


## Grokararma

Très sympa le mag! Trouvé dans un casino de quartier. Lecture fluide, sujets intéressants ( NSA <3 ), les petites blagues font leur effet, une sorte de "Ça m'intéresse" ( je ne vois pas autre chose pour comparer  ::P:  ) pour geek avec de l'humour concon dedans. Par contre il n'y a pas de petite blague à la fin du mag.  :Emo:

----------


## Rocca

> Très sympa le mag! Trouvé dans un casino de quartier. Lecture fluide, sujets intéressants ( NSA <3 ), les petites blagues font leur effet, une sorte de "Ça m'intéresse" ( je ne vois pas autre chose pour comparer  ) pour *geek* avec de l'humour concon dedans. Par contre il n'y a pas de petite blague à la fin du mag.


Je pense que l'on peut élargir le public visé nan ?  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Kimihiro

Magazine très sympa (même si je reproche qu'il n'aille parfois pas assez loin.)
Ma copine (qui n'est pas trop-trop technophile) me l'a emprunté et a plutôt apprécié. (Et elle a trouvé ça plutôt complet. Comme quoi, ça doit dépendre des personnalités.)

Bon boulot en tout cas! Je ne m'abonne pas (parce que je déménage trop souvent pour ça  ::P: ) mais je prendrai avec plaisir le prochain.


Edit: et je signe mon premier message alors que je lis CPC depuis longtemps et que je suis inscrit sur le forum depuis 2010!

----------


## Argha

Un collègue sur mumble m'a dit qu'il a du harceler une vendeuse qu'elle aille le chercher en arrière boutique.
Ils n'avaient même pas prit la peine de le mettre en rayon, motif de la "brave dame" (Terme charte-proof désignant une vile ****** de sac à *****) : "Cela ne se vendra jamais".
Ils attendent simplement avant de le faire passer en invendu.

Pour ceux qui ont du mal à le trouver, insistez auprès de vos buralistes, on ne sait jamais.

Putain, quand on voit le nombre de merde en rayon, je ne comprends pas.  ::O: 

------

Retour sur le mag :

Génial, je n'ai pas encore eu le temps de lire les gros dossiers, mais dans l'ensemble j'adore. Je vous souhaite plein de bonnes choses.

----------


## Akodo

Dans l'ensemble j'ai trouvé ça très sympa et instructif.
La maquette est sympa, moderne et sans fioritures, c'est clair et joli. 
J'ai un peu tiqué sur quelques articles, genre la pub sur youtube, pas compris ou il voulait en venir. Celui sur les réseaux sociaux pour trouver l'Amour Parfait  :tired:  ...
L'article sur Westeros. Alors je suis super fan de GoT mais là ça fait vraiment fan-fiction que l'on peut trouver sur un forum de fanboys. Ça fait cheveu dans la soupe, vraiment.
Le Geohashing j'ai trouvé ça marrant.  ::): 
Bref, plein de bonnes idées, ça se lit super bien.

Et je crois pas avoir vu de fautes de frappes, contrairement à CPC.  :tired:

----------


## Argha

^^  Dans le prochain numéro : "construisez votre missile intercontinental, dans ce numéro 5ml de carburant".

----------


## Pinkipou

Trouvé chez mon dealer habituel de CPC. Ils l'avaient placé sur un présentoir, en tête de gondole : j'ai choppé le dernier (ou le seul, allez savoir).
Il ne me reste plus qu'à lire dans ses entrailles pour connaître le futur et m'en faire une opinion.

----------


## Frypolar

> Salut à tous ! 
> j'habite sur strasbourg, et je me demandais si certains canards du coin l'avaient trouvé ? (j'ai arpenté plusieurs tabac-presse et la plupart des supermarchés, introuvable !)
> 
> Sinon, un petit envoie par la poste de la part de quelqu'un qui sait ou le trouver est-il envisageable ?





> Je m'y prends tard, ça a surement du être évoqué, mais est-il possible de commander le mag papier ? Et existe t-il un véritable site web ? (j'ai bien vu le facebook & twitter)
> Thx.


Allez là : http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/90...2humanit%C3%A9  :;):

----------


## ArkSquall

Je vais mettre le lien en 1er post p'tet...  ::P:

----------


## Vasareth

Je ne lis plus que CPC en kiosque ( hors journaux ), mais comme ce mag "sent bon", je me suis laissé tenter... je viens de ressortir le numéro 1 de CPC : y avait plus de budget à l'époque ! Ou pas..
Bref,vivement le prochain, je l'ai lu d'une traite  ::):

----------


## Chan

Très bon 1er numéro, par contre je viens de m'apercevoir qu'il s'agit d'un trimestriel et là, déception.
Avez vous pour objectif de changer de mode de parution ?

----------


## RedGuff

Bonjour.  ::): 
Une suggestion pour les prochains numéros, svp : afficher sur la couverture la page des sujets cités, comme sur CanardPC Hardware. 
Il faudrait le faire sur CanardPC normal, aussi.
Merci.

----------


## Koma

From leur twitter : http://dl.canardpc.com/Humanoide_Page_abo_b.pdf

PDF pour l'abo si vous êtes précieux et que vous voulez garder le mag intact.

----------


## Yuccaman

> From leur twitter : http://dl.canardpc.com/Humanoide_Page_abo_b.pdf
> 
> PDF pour l'abo si vous êtes précieux et que vous voulez garder le mag intact.


Ou trop flemmard pour scanner ou recopier à la main le formulaire.

----------


## Koma

J'y ai pensé aussi. Mais c'est ça le grand standing de la nouvelle presse masculine pour trentenaires friqués  :Cigare:

----------


## Taï Lolo

> Très bon 1er numéro, par contre je viens de m'apercevoir qu'il s'agit d'un trimestriel et là, déception.
> Avez vous pour objectif de changer de mode de parution ?


Dans l'interview sur le Mouv, Ivan parlait de passer éventuellent bimestriel à terme mais pas plus fréquent pour garder du recul sur l'actu.

----------


## Okxyd

Petit retour après lecture, je vais essayer d'être structuré et bref (enfin si quelqu'un de la rédac la lit).

- la maquette est vraiment super. Je n'ai jamais été fan de celle très 90's de CPC qui était au service du contenu mais qui lui causait un peu de tort au final avec une mise en page assez étouffante. Là c'est aéré avec de jolies infographies qui se substituent très bien à un paragraphe pour faire passer les idées. La couverture et les illustrations sont très classes, c'est sobre et esthétique, bref tout ce que j'aime.

- le contenu forme une bonne synthèse des sujets traités, ça fait quelques années que je lis Le Monde et PCInpact (enfin NextInpact maintenant) donc j'étais plus au moins au fait de tout à quelques exceptions près mais le dossier remet bien en perspective la chronologie des événements et les enjeux là où on a eu un traitement très épisodique des médias (sur lequel on est complétement largué si on ne suit pas depuis le début)

- le dossier sur Mars est vraiment excellent (et j'espère qu'il y en aura beaucoup d'autres que ça soit sur le transhumanisme, les projets d'Elon Musk, les implants, etc...)

Je suis vraiment conquis, pour moi ça regroupe tout ce qui doit faire un magazine pour technophile aujourd'hui, c'est à dire quelque chose qui parle de thématiques actuelles sérieuses, de sujets plus futuristes sans tomber dans le registre de Science&Vie (dont j'ai longtemps été abonné mais qui avait tendance à vulgariser sans vraiment vulgariser) et à côté de ça des bêtises et des tests de gadgets pour rigoler un peu mais que ça reste un fragment et pas la base de la parution.

Enfin pour terminer sur une suggestion j'aimerai bien une petite rubrique parlant de SF/anticipation, que ça soit des séries/livres/films. Pas forcément pour reparler une énième fois de 1984, GITS, Blade Runner, Matrix, Metabarons, Asimov ou K.Dick (même si ça peut être bien) mais surtout pour suivre un peu les "nouveautés" qui poutrent. Et pourquoi pas un peu d'histoire de la science/technologie en parlant de la Silicon Valley, de la rivalité Volta/Edison ou de la science des ondes, enfin bref y a des tas de sujets et je n'ai pas besoin de vous faire un dessin.

----------


## FMP-thE_mAd

Petit retour aussi : j'ai trouvé le mag' facilement à Hossegor (il y en avait au moins 40 dans la pile). Placé bien en vue, au début d'un rayon (et du magasin). Donc pas de soucis de ce côté-là.
J'ai lu le mag' aussitôt.

Je suis habituellement assez peu friand de ce genre de mag', parce que le côté "branchouille 2.0" me gave assez vite en général, dans les articles de ce type. J'ai voulu tester Humanoïde puisque c'est la rédaction de CPC qui l'a fait. Mais c'est l'unique raison qui me l'a fait acheter, puisqu'a priori les articles proposés ne m'emballaient pas plus que ça.

Au final c'était intéressant, et j'ai vraiment aimé les articles de fond (la NSA ; le dossier sur Mars ; Netflix notamment). Les news au début étaient bien aussi : pas trop de technologie, plutôt des news "sociales" et c'est ce que je recherche. On retrouvait un peu le ton des articles hardware de Fishbone dans CPC.

J'ai été moins convaincu par quelques articles : la double page sur les cigarettes électroniques (moui bon), l'article sur les claviers, la simple page sur la musique électronique (ça ou rien, franchement...), le délire sur GoT (d'autant que ça me gave de plus en plus de lire tout et n'importe quoi sur GoT ; ça fait effet de mode qui m'exaspère), et quelques autres.

En gros, en dehors des gros dossiers solides sur plusieurs pages et les news, le reste ne m'a pas vraiment plu ou convaincu. Mais c'est sans aucun doute parce que je ne suis pas le public visé.
Néanmoins j'ai bien apprécié dans l'ensemble et j'ai appris des trucs (dans les dossiers donc). Comme quelqu'un l'a dit, la présentation est nickel, les graphiques informatifs sont vraiment bien foutus et agréables à regarder, et à part quelques erreurs par-ci par-là (quelques fautes d'orthographe mais très peu ; quelques coquilles dans les articles..), le mag' respire le sérieux et l'amour du travail bien fait.

J'achèterai sans doute le n°2 histoire de voir quand même ou ça va. Et surtout par principe aussi : je trouve ça vraiment intéressant que vous tentiez cette aventure, et je souhaite de tout coeur que vous réussissiez, rien que pour prouver que, si on fait un boulot sérieux, un mag' peut très bien se vendre encore.

En espérant malgré tout que CPC lui, ne changera pas (j'espère que Boulon reste sur CPC ! Pour moi c'est lui l'âme du mag').

----------


## Okxyd

Entendre parler de GoT à toutes les sauces un peu partout en ce moment, alors qu'on connait ça depuis plus de 10 ans me gonfle aussi, c'est mon côté Hipster.

----------


## Naity

> Les news au début étaient bien aussi : pas trop de technologie, plutôt des news "sociales" et c'est ce que je recherche.


C'est vrai que j'ai oublié ce point dans le formulaire de "feedback" mais qu'il est bien vrai  ::): 

Sinon, en parlant du formulaire, beaucoup l'ont rempli? La rédac va-t-elle communiquer sur la vente? L'accueil? Les questions globales du formulaire (notemment les attentes concernant les articles de fond, l'humour et le prix)?

Ca serait 'achement cool  ::):

----------


## Zaltman

L'article de Daniel Schneidermann est _drôle_. 
Qu'est ce que les rédacteurs lui on fait prendre? 
Il en reste ?

----------


## Naity

> L'article de Daniel Schneidermann est _drôle_. 
> Qu'est ce que les rédacteurs lui on fait prendre? 
> Il en reste ?


Tres vrai, le papoer de DS etait vraiment chouette  ::):

----------


## Okxyd

J'approuve les deux avis au dessus de moi, c'est drôle et léger.

Par contre j'ai ri jaune devant la signature "chercheur numérique au studio 404", dans le genre qualification autoproclamée 100% bullshit ça se pose là, ça renvoie une image prétentieuse du rédacteur. On a l'impression que le bonhomme n'ayant aucune qualification à revendiquer s'invente un titre pour compenser et faire autorité, c'est assez pathétique. Encore si l'article déchirait... mais en plus il est plein de vide. Bref un nom, c'est sobre, ça suffit, pas besoin d'en rajouter.

Bisous fesses.

----------


## Monsieur Chat

> Petit retour après lecture, je vais essayer d'être structuré et bref (enfin si quelqu'un de la rédac la lit).
> 
> - la maquette est vraiment super. Je n'ai jamais été fan de celle très 90's de CPC qui était au service du contenu mais qui lui causait un peu de tort au final avec une mise en page assez étouffante. Là c'est aéré avec de jolies infographies qui se substituent très bien à un paragraphe pour faire passer les idées. La couverture et les illustrations sont très classes, c'est sobre et esthétique, bref tout ce que j'aime.


Hwoooooo merci !

----------


## jackft

Petit retour également : lecture très agréable pour un premier numéro !

- Au niveau du papier ou de la maquette, ne changez rien à mon avis. C'est clair à lire, propre, sans doute plus que Canard PC  ::): 

- Sur les articles, il y a quand même du bon... et du moins bon. Je pense que les même sujets ne plairont pas aux même personnes (par exemple, j'ai apprécié l'article sur Netflix, alors que celui sur Snowden ne m'a pas convaincu, car j'ai pas eu l'impression d'apprendre grand chose, mais de lire un peu de vent). 

- Ce qui m'embête un peu aussi, c'est que la ligne éditoriale n'est pas bien claire : vous voulez vous prendre au sérieux, ou déconner tout en nous faisant apprendre des trucs ? Certains articles ont la pointe d'humour Canard PC que l'on connait, alors que d'autres pas du tout (papier sur les ondes sismiques par exemple). A mon avis, vous devez absolument garder la note d'humour tout le long.. et conserver quelques articles de grand n'importe quoi comme Westeros (très bonne idée, j'ai ri à la lecture).

Enfin résultat très sympa pour une première, j'ai insisté sur les critiques négatives... mais vivement le 2ème numéro en octobre !

----------


## Coin-coin le Canapin

J'y vais aussi de mon petit retour. J'ai pas le magazine sous la main donc je vais faire de mémoire.

J'ai aimé :
La maquette et les illustrations, super bien foutus, très lisibles, impec'.
La plupart des articles, et bien que j'aime pas donner de nom, particulièrement ceux d'Ackboo (mais bon, ce type réussi l'exploit me faire lire et apprécier des tests de jeux de wargames 14-18 ou de simulateurs de sous-marins alors bon...)

J'ai pas aimé (là je crois que ça rejoint pas mal de gens)
La double page sur les e-clopes, parce que bah, c'était pas intéressant. Un article sur l'e-clope aurait été plus intéressant (histoire, santé, législation, etc).
La page sur la musique électronique (comme disait l'autre avec un pseudo pas très lisible, ça ou rien...)
L'article sur les star-ups et Westeros, que je me suis demandé ce que ça venait faire là .
edit : comme mon compère si dessus, je me rappelle m'être dit en lisant l'article sur les "dissipateurs" sismiques : « y'a pas beaucoup d'humour, j'ai l'impression de lire science & vie». L'article est intéressant, mais trop en mode serious.

J'ai pas mal apprécié les articles sur mars, netflix et aussi les missiles nucléaires. D'ailleurs j'ai rêvé de ces derniers la nuit dernière (enfin, de l'espace plutôt, mais ça se rejoignait).
edit : ah ouais l'article sur les sites de rencontre était cool aussi. Faudrait plutôt que je donne mon avis avec le mag sous la main, ce serait plus clair.:D

En tout cas, bonne initiative, mag plutôt réussi, je me tâte à m'abonner. J'vais attendre le numéro 2 pour voir si je me jette à l'eau (à moins que vous offriez un chapeau si on s'abonne dès le numéro 1).

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

Merci pour tout ces retours, je vous promets qu'on prend des notes scrupuleusement (le sondage est aussi très très utile). Pour l'instant nous sommes abasourdis par le nombre de commentaires positifs !
Nous avons fabriqué un petit échantillon, voire une franche version démo, d'une vingtaine de pages en PDF à mettre entre toutes les mains pour faire découvrir le magazine à qui vous voulez. 
C'est là (http://dl.canardpc.com/Echantillon_Humanoide01_21p.pdf) et n'hésitez pas à le faire tourner ou à le poster où vous voulez: c'est gratuit et ça sert à ça.

----------


## ArkSquall

Riche idée Ivan !

J'ai pas pensé a mettre le sondage en premier post.
Quelqu'un aurait l'URL sous la main ?

Je m'en vais relayer l'extrait déjà...

----------


## Frypolar

---------- Post added at 15h48 ---------- Previous post was at 15h46 ----------

[/COLOR]D’ailleurs je trouve très dommage que dans le sondage, à la question "Où avez-vous entendu parler d'Humanoïde pour la 1ère fois ?" le forum ou le site CPC ne soient pas mentionnés  ::(:

----------


## ArkSquall

Merci mr !

----------


## Arnold le joufflu

> D’ailleurs je trouve très dommage que dans le sondage, à la question "Où avez-vous entendu parler d'Humanoïde pour la 1ère fois ?" le forum ou le site CPC ne soient pas mentionnés


Champions de la com' qu'on dit !  :^_^:

----------


## Coin-coin le Canapin

> Merci pour tout ces retours, je vous promets qu'on prend des notes scrupuleusement (le sondage est aussi très très utile). Pour l'instant nous sommes abasourdis par le nombre de commentaires positifs !
> Nous avons fabriqué un petit échantillon, voire une franche version démo, d'une vingtaine de pages en PDF à mettre entre toutes les mains pour faire découvrir le magazine à qui vous voulez. 
> C'est là (http://dl.canardpc.com/Echantillon_Humanoide01_21p.pdf) et n'hésitez pas à le faire tourner ou à le poster où vous voulez: c'est gratuit et ça sert à ça.


Tiens d'ailleurs, je crois avoir lu que vous aviez imprimé 60K exemplaires en tablant sur 20k ventes ; par curiosité ça a donné quoi à ce jour, si c'est pas indiscret?

----------


## keulz

> si c'est pas indiscret?


C'est indiscret...

----------


## Coin-coin le Canapin

Sans doute :D

----------


## Naiaphykit

> Merci pour tout ces retours, je vous promets qu'on prend des notes scrupuleusement (le sondage est aussi très très utile). Pour l'instant nous sommes abasourdis par le nombre de commentaires positifs !


Ouaip, et même pas forcément que des canards ! Je l'avais acheté pendant un séjour chez mes parents, et mon père me l'a honteusement réquisitionné pour le lire ( un peu plus de la cinquantaine d'années, ne lit pratiquement jamais et ne connaissant pas bien les nouvelles technos ). Et il a vraiment bien aimé. 
J'aurais du faire un retour quand je l'ai lu, j'aurais pu détailler un peu plus :/ 

Mais j'ai bien apprécié perso. Juste, de mon souvenir, l'article sur les clopes électroniques ne m'a pas vraiment plu, principalement parce qu'il était trop court. 

D'ailleurs, par rapport à votre post sur facebook passé récemment, et l'histoire du plan marketing des orgas de presse, sachez que dans la librairie où je l'ai acheté, il était dans le rayon politique / international.

----------


## ArkSquall

Thanks Obama !  ::|: 

 ::ninja::

----------


## Albi33

Ma copine a acheté le mag lors de son voyage en France la semaine dernière et l'a adorée, elle me l'a rapporté ici et je pense bien qu'on va devoir s'abonner  ::):  

Pas vraiment de feedback autre que ça, à la limite lorsque j'ai essayé de le lire comme le CPC (en pliant en deux) y'a des pages qui se sont décollées mais vu que le mag est plus épais ça doit venir de là. 

J'ai pas encore fini de le lire mais ma copine m'a vanté la plupart des articles, spécialement le truc pseudo sérieux sur Westeros qu'elle a trouvé vraiment drôle  :^_^:

----------


## Nab

Je me suis dis : "Autant tester le numéro 1!", et bah ce sera avec plaisir pour le numéro 2!  ::):  Très intéressant, lisible, et un peu blagueur, les articles sont biens illustrés et c'est vachement bien foutu au niveau maquette!  :;):  Je reste dans l'avis général en disant que l'article sur les e-Clopes faisait un peu, "catalogue de vente" avec tout les prix... :/ Mais je trouve quand même que l'article à la fin sur les "Startups à Westeros" était amusant mais aurait peut être plus sa place dans une rubrique à part. Une sorte de "Canard Peinard" amusant avec des news un peu dans ce genre ou bien une page, remplies de petites news digne du Gorafi!  :;): 

Les infographies sont claires et très réussies, et franchement la couverture pète la classe! Puis le papier glacé... :D

Je pense acheter le second numéro s'il reste à 5€ puis voir ensuite probablement pour un abonnement! Ce fut un plaisir à lire, merci à vous!

EDIT/

Je l'ai chopé au début de la semaine, ils m'ont dit qu'ils en avait reçu une dizaine, j'irai voir si il leur en reste.

----------


## PikOpaT

Mais où le trouver sur Angers ?

----------


## escarre

A Cultura : tous ceux où je suis passé en avaient (je sais, il n'y en a pas de magasin à Angers, mais il y en a un à Cholet d'après leur site web, vu la distance il vaut mieux les appeler avant de se déplacer...)

----------


## billou.

Bravo les gars, je l'ai trouve a l'aeroport de Bordeaux en tete de gondole a cote du Monde et de Science et Vie ! Ils croient en vous a Merignac dites donc. 

Tres bonne lecture, j'ai aime les sujets varies et plutot bien traites. Mention speciale a Mars a part une petite erreur, le premier rover US etait Sojourner et non Spirit, mais on s'en fout car Zubrin etait la et tout le reste. 

Pour le prochain je pense que vous pouvez deconner un peu plus, mais gardez le style et la maquette.

----------


## xomox

Connaisez un site qui référence les presses qui sont susceptible de vendre humanoïdes ?

----------


## SuperLowl

www.trouverlapresse.com ?

----------


## kian

Bon début ! Les sujets abordés me plaisent. La double page sur les cigarettes électroniques design pas mal décriée plus haut me semble certes peu utile mais ne me gêne pas la moins du monde. Elle m'a même permis de faire des "hey z'avez vu ce qui existe ?!"

Le magazine se lit très bien, je l'ai intégralement rapidement lu alors qu'en général je traine sur la lecture de ce genre de mag. Chose surprenante, je l'ai même terminé avant le CPC de l'été.

Il y a forcement des axes d'amélioration mais je trouve que c'est un très bon début. Et +1 sur la chronique de Daniel Schneidermann. Sinon en vrac, le papier est classe, la mise en page classique mais efficace, le prix est raisonnable. Beaucoup de Google Google Google au début du mag mais bon, en même temps, ils sont omniprésents et c'est intéressant.

Je dirais bien du mal, c'est bon pour améliorer les choses mais je suis trop un peut-être un peu trop bon public pour ça  :^_^: 

On dirait effectivement que la ligne éditoriale se cherche un peu mais ça ne me semble pas anormal pour un début. A suivre !

----------


## SuicideSnake

Je suis comblé par Humanoïde ! J'aime beaucoup la maquette et en plus, quand je lis ça dans les dîners mondains, je donne l'impression d'être un gars classe et super cultivé (merci la couv' en noir et blanc et le style épuré  :Cigare:  ). Ce qui m'a le plus surpris c'est que tout les articles m'ont intéressé ! Autre chose surprenante, ma copine était intéressé et mes parents aussi, comme quoi, le magazine touche vraiment tout le monde.

Bref, je prendrais sûrement les 5 prochains numéros en kiosque pour me faire un avis complet avant de m'abonner.

Sinon, c'est moi ou la rédac' de CPC veut devenir le Google de la presse papier ?  ::ninja::

----------


## john_matrix

Salut à tous !

C'est encore possible de le trouver en bureau de tabac ?

J'en ai fait plusieurs près de chez moi et niet :-(

----------


## Frypolar

Si t’es en galère : http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/90...2humanit%C3%A9

----------


## Chartreuse

Bien le bonjour

après avoir bien tout lu et reparcouru le mag voilà mon feedback.  :B): 

Je trouve que le contrat n'est qu'à moitié rempli. Par contrat j'entends ce que vous proposez à savoir un magazine qui prend son temps et qui est original, "à contresens sur l'autoroute de l'information".

Pour ce qui est de l'aspect long terme, c'est très bien. Comme beaucoup j'en ai marre de lire la même soupe partout, et surtout des mini articles qui ne creusent jamais les sujets et se contentent de rester superficiels.
Par contre pour l'aspect original, ben j'ai été assez déçu. 

Bon je passe sur les actus/brèves du début, c'est sympa à picorer mais ce n'est pas la raison d'être du mag alors passons directement au plat de résistance !  ::lol:: 

La rubrique Décryptage n'est pas à contresens de quoi que ce soit selon moi. Snowden, la NSA, la conquête de Mars, tout est traité dans des angles et des modes archi vus et revus  ::|: 
Certes les  explications sont là et il y a une vraie volonté de bien informer mais pour un magazine trimestriel je le répète c'est bien trop commun. Ce dossier sur Snowden j'ai eu l'impression de l'avoir déjà lu avant. 
Le dossier sur la conquête de Mars, pareil, je ne vois pas ce que vous avez apporté de plus, de différent, à part peut-être l'interview de Heidmann mais elle ne va pas assez loin, elle est trop courte, dommage car je pense qu'il avait des choses bien plus intéressantes à raconter.
Une exception toutefois dans cette rubrique, la sympathique double page sur les 7 histoires d'espions américains, agréable et intéressante à lire.

Pour ce qui est de la rubrique Technobsession, je suis mitigé. L'article sur les protections sismiques est très bien, pour moi il représente un pan trop peu exploré par les médias techno : l'aspect techno lourde, à l'interface des labos et des usines. On n'en parle jamais (qui lit "industrie et technologies" ici?) et c'est assez rafraichissant d'avoir lu ce papier dans vos pages. J'en redemande!
Ensuite, ça se gâte : 5 exemples étonnants permis par l'imprimante 3D...lu, relu et archi relu partout...vous n'allez pas me dire le contraire quand même ?
Ca se finit mieux avec le papier sur les assistants vocaux (angle original) et l'histoire de la musique électronique (bien que trop court encore une fois)

Pour la suite avec hygiène numérique, quand j'ai lu en manchette que vous traitiez le sujet Netflix, je me suis un peu méfié ("pff encore Netflix") et bien la lecture ne m'a pas fait mentir, j'ai trouvé que ça sentait fortement le réchauffé. Certes c'est assez complet, mais je pense que ça sied bien à un mensuel, pas un trimestriel qui suppose que les sujets soient encore plus chiadés. Je trouve que ce papier fait un peu dossier encyclopédique sur Netflix, bien pour celui qui n'en a jamais entendu parler, mais insuffisant pour le reste des lecteurs. Et je ne parle pas du Bitcoin...

La rubrique Objetisation m'a bien plu en revanche. Bien décalée et plus originale que le reste, à part la photo sur les vapoteurs (on trouve la même chose dans n'importe quelle galerie photo-piège à clic sur le web... ::zzz:: )
Le papier sur les jouets pour futurs ingénieurs, pourquoi pas, mais c'est dommage de se limiter à un aspect pratique et conso, j'aurais aimé en savoir plus par exemple entendre l'avis de spécialistes sur leur intérêt vis à vis de l'apprentissage chez l'enfant (bon OK je pense que ce n'est pas le but de la rubrique mais je voulais le préciser).

Voilà pour mon avis. Pour être plus synthétique je pense que l'idée est bonne et qu'il y a clairement de la place pour ce mag'. Mais à ce rythme j'ai un peu peur que vous ayiez épuisé toutes vos idées d'ici quelques numéros. Ca manque d'originalité, vous avez trois mois pour publier alors surprenez-moi pour le prochain numéro par pitié !

edit: j'en profite pour aussi préciser que je suis un gros consommateur de presse écrite. Donc je suis sans doute plus exigent que la moyenne. Mais j'ai prêté le mag' à mon entourage bien moins lecteur, et les retours sont à peu près les mêmes.

----------


## alegria unknown

Presque terminé de le lire et j'aime vachtement beaucoup. J'achèterai les suivants du coup.

----------


## Zebb

Un clin d'oeil sympa pour Humanoïde dans le dernier article du Gorafi: http://www.legorafi.fr/2014/09/03/il...aires-recents/




> Amanda, une jeune fille qui avait rendez-vous chez son médecin raconte ce qu’elle a vécu. « Sur la table, à la place des Paris-Match, du Point et l’Express il y avait des magazines et des journaux récents, comme *Humanoïde Magazine* ou le Monde Diplomatique. J’ai cru m’être trompée de cabinet » explique la jeune fille encore choquée.


Après avoir été cité par Le Figaro, maintenant Le Gorafi, la boucle est bouclée.

----------


## Cedski

C'est pas la première fois.. D'autre part les références aux JV dans leurs articles sont toujours bien sentis...
A tel que point que me suis souvent demandé si quelqu'un de la redac' ne s'était pas incrusté dedans.

Pour l'Humanöide, même avis que Chartreuse (VEP évidemment). 
J'attendais des articles plus développés, je n'ai pas l'impression d'apprendre grand chose, même si au global j'ai apprécié la lecture, malgré tout.
Après il est vrai qu'on ne peut sans doute pas s'attendre (ce n'est pas le but ?) à avoir des articles aussi fouillés que celui sur les ondes de CPC Harware (qui est LA référence des articles complets pour moi).

----------


## IrishCarBomb

J'ai fait tourner le mien auprès des collègues et les retours sont très positifs.

Sinon le n°2 est prévu pour quand ?

----------


## Yuccaman

5 octobre?

----------


## Skanibal

J'ai beaucoup aimé le numéro 1. Particulièrement le fonctionnement d'une bombe nucléaire multi-tête. Le dossier sur Snowden et la NSA n'était pas assez poussé pour moi en revanche.

Est ce que le numéro 2 sera dispo en Belgique en kiosque?

----------


## jahwarrior

Ça manque un peu de boobs quand même.

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

Il y a désormais un site web: www.humanoidemagazine.com 
Et vous pouvez vous abonner online par CB et Paypal

Le numéro 2 est prévu mi-octobre, on est un poil à la bourre.

----------


## barbarian_bros

> Il y a désormais un site web: www.humanoidemagazine.com 
> Et vous pouvez vous abonner online par CB et Paypal


Ayé, abonné (trop tentant de s'abonner via paypal sans avoir à bouger de devant son clavier).
Par contre si vous voulez recevoir le numéro 2, il est indiqué de s'abonner avant le 9 octobre.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Il y a désormais un site web: www.humanoidemagazine.com 
> Et vous pouvez vous abonner online par CB et Paypal
> 
> Le numéro 2 est prévu mi-octobre, on est un poil à la bourre.


Le premier numéro s'est correctement vendu ?

----------


## ArkSquall

Je croyais qu'ils ne pouvaient pas parler des chiffres de vente, non ?

----------


## Grouiiik

Le site pique un peu les yeux !

----------


## Achille

> Le numéro 2 est prévu mi-octobre, on est un poil à la bourre.


Pas d'avant goût même partiel sur le contenu, en dehors de la maquette ?

----------


## Thalack

C'est un chemin de fer  ::P:  Mais s'ils sont à la bourre, ils vont attendre d'avoir du concret propre et relu je pense. Genre le jour de l'impression. Mais vivement.

Signé : Thalack, expert en bouclage à l'arrache

----------


## Anonyme32145

> Le site pique un peu les yeux !


En effet. Impossible de le consulter sans grimacer face aux couleurs déjà, et le graphisme est pas fifou  :tired:  Pourtant biendebuter.net est nickel !

----------


## IrishCarBomb

Ils ont du rappeler Half pour le site de Humanoïde.

----------


## Shei

Par contre, est ce le fait que la connection en salle de cours est minable, ou je ne trouve pas l'option pour s'abonner en ligne sans passer par Paypal ?

----------


## PolemiqueVictor

> Par contre, est ce le fait que la connection en salle de cours est minable, ou je ne trouve pas l'option pour s'abonner en ligne sans passer par Paypal ?


Salut, il faut passer par PayPal, par contre tu n'es pas obligé de t'inscrire et tu peux régler directement par CB sur le site de PayPal.


Sinon pour info, ceux qui veulent recevoir le n°2 par abonnement, il vous reste jusqu'à ce soir minuit pour vous abonner. http://www.humanoidemagazine.com/der...en-abonnement/

----------


## Shei

Okay merci ! Je vais aller fouiller ça plus sérieusement !

Edit ; Voilà, c'est fait ! Encore merci !

----------


## Elian

PRENEZ MON POGNON !
Voilà, merci.

----------


## Zebb

Quelle est la date de sortie officielle du numéro 2? Il y a la pub dans le dernier Canard, mais je ne le trouve pas chez mon vendeur...

----------


## Yuccaman

Demain.

----------


## Nirm

> Demain.


Anéfé, comme indiqué sur le site  ::rolleyes::

----------


## barbarian_bros

Sortie prévue le 18, et livraison le 18 avant midi par le facteur... déjà dévoré la moitié du numéro (1 par trimestre ça va pas suffire)

----------


## gros_bidule

Excellent numéro, bien que certains articles laissent à désirer (je pense à l'article "demolition man" : nul nul nul. Ce qu'il décrit, c'est une simple expérience, et non ce vers quoi nous tendons). 

Seul véritable point noir concernant la police (autant la police que la couleur) :
- les 1 ressemblent à des I
- certains textes sont carrément illisibles à cause de couleurs de texte trop proches de la couleur de fond (du bleu sur du bleu, ou du jaune fluo sur du gris clair, nan mais c'est un stagiaire malvoyant qui valide le bousin ???)
J'espère sincèrement que les prochains numéros oublieront un peu petit peu le côté graphique au profits de la lisibilité.

----------


## RedGuff

Bonjour.  ::): 
À part l'édito de M. Schneidermann, moins bon qu'avant (mais c'est pardonné), tout est mieux ou aussi bien qu'avant.
Ok pour la typo et les couleurs à revoir, et mes remarques sur le numéro précédent.

----------


## PolemiqueVictor

Le premier numéro est disponible au complet sur le site pour la modique somme de 0€.

http://www.humanoidemagazine.com/versions-numeriques/

----------


## azruqh

> Le premier numéro est disponible au complet sur le site pour la modique somme de 0€.
> 
> http://www.humanoidemagazine.com/versions-numeriques/


Bonne idée, merci à l'équipe !

----------


## Nirm

> Le premier numéro est disponible au complet sur le site pour la modique somme de 0€.
> 
> http://www.humanoidemagazine.com/versions-numeriques/


Vous remboursez les exemplaires vendus du coup?  ::ninja::

----------


## Bebealien

Lu. Dévoré. Excellent article de Booboo sur Elon Musk. Même si par moment, j'aimerai que ca aille plus dans le détail ou dans la technique, je l'ai vraiment littéralement dévoré. Encore plus vite qu'un CanardPC que je lis pourtant déjà vite. 
Je voulais vérifier si le 2 confirmait la bonne impression du numéro 1, donc hop, abonné dans la foulée.

Je sais pas si c'est confidentiel, tout ca, mais ouais, je fais partie des lecteurs curieux de savoir si le 1 s'est bien vendu, et si vous voyiez les abonnements décoller.

----------


## Zebb

J'ai trouvé le numéro 2 dans la section Sciences de mon RelaisH, alors que le numéro 1 se trouvait dans la section Presse Masculine. C'est voulu ?

----------


## Anonyme32145

Je l'ai lu. Très bien dans l'ensemble, agréable à lire. Encore une fois, je suis frustré de la page sur l'histoire de la musique électronique, avec ses 4 paragraphes de 3 lignes qui se battent en duel. J'y connais vraiment rien en musique électronique, et j'ai l'impression de lire des bouts d'anecdotes, alors que Faskil doit avoir des choses intéressantes à dire  ::cry::

----------


## Alfar

Bonjour,

J'ai dévorer le n°2 comme je l'avais fait pour le n°1.

Je suis juste un peu déçus de l'article sur le high fréquency trading. Certe il en explique le fonctionnement et la guerre que ce livre les différents protagonistes.
Par contre il n'explique pas "a quoi il sert ?". 
A t'il une réel influence en bien ou en mal sur la bourse ?
A qui profite le crime ?
Les Etats l'utilisent t'ils ?
etc ...

De mon point de vue c'est une énorme connerie qui devrait être interdite sur l'ensemble des places boursières. Seul quelques personnes en profite et en tirent un fric monstrueux en fragilisant énormément l'ensemble du système. Avoir un avis plus éclairé/détaillé, m'aurait permis de mieux comprendre.

Sinon le reste, parfait  ::):

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Tain impossible de le trouver.
J'ai fait un coup de http://www.trouverlapresse.com/LOP/start.do, y'a aucun point de vente autour de mon taffe ou autour de chez moi, pas à moins de 20-30Km du moins...J'habite pas non plus dans la Creuse  :tired: 
C'est possible que ce soit simplement un retard de distribution ? Il me semble bien avoir acheté le premier par chez moi...

----------


## tenshu

Aucun chance de voir de l'epub à plus ou moins long terme chez presse non stop ?

----------


## Nirm

> Tain impossible de le trouver.
> J'ai fait un coup de http://www.trouverlapresse.com/LOP/start.do, y'a aucun point de vente autour de mon taffe ou autour de chez moi, pas à moins de 20-30Km du moins...J'habite pas non plus dans la Creuse 
> C'est possible que ce soit simplement un retard de distribution ? Il me semble bien avoir acheté le premier par chez moi...


 Ben, faut déménager vers la civilisation, hein.
Trouvable à Gueret (3), Aigurande, Bénévent l'Abbaye, à Ahun, à Boussac (2) et La Souterraine (2).

C'est où "Collaboland"? 
Ah oui, au fond à droite du trou du cul du monde.  ::ninja::

----------


## Flad

> J'habite pas non plus dans la Creuse


 En effet, tu l'aurais trouver sinon :smile:

---------- Post added at 14h49 ---------- Previous post was at 14h49 ----------

Edit : over grilled par le Diégo des impôts !

----------


## Darkath

> J'ai trouvé le numéro 2 dans la section Sciences de mon RelaisH, alors que le numéro 1 se trouvait dans la section Presse Masculine. C'est voulu ?


Tu sous entends que les femmes n'ont pas le droit de lire humanoide ?  ::trollface::

----------


## ArkSquall

> C'est où "Collaboland"? 
> Ah oui, au fond à droite du trou du cul du monde.


Là comme ça, je dirais Vichy. Mais aucune certitude.

----------


## Mans

Impossible de le trouver non plus en magasin :-(.
C'est prévu de pouvoir le commander en ligne pour les boulets qui ne se sont pas abonnés a temps ?

----------


## Nirm

> Là comme ça, je dirais Vichy. Mais aucune certitude.


 Cacao est vers Nantes, mais visiblement, c'est plus paumé que la Creuse, comme quoi, faut être sûr de quel coin on se moque.  :;):

----------


## Arnold le joufflu

Je me demande s'il est pas du côté de Cholet...

----------


## Zebb

> Tu sous entends que les femmes n'ont pas le droit de lire humanoide ?


Du tout, c'était Le Figaro qui l'avait dit pour le numéro 1 :




> Le premier numéro d'Humanoïde, qui met en avant un large dossier sur la NSA et les révélations d'Edward Snowden, sera tiré à 60.000 exemplaires avec un objectif de 20.000 ventes. Vendu 5 euros, il sera classé non pas en «presse high-tech» mais en «presse d'actualité générale» et «nouvelle presse masculine» dans les points de vente, où il bénéficiera d'une mise en avant en présentoir durant l'été.


http://www.lefigaro.fr/secteur/high-...-high-tech.php

Alors si Le Figaro le dit...

----------


## Septa

Il est sensé être trouvable à Paris ? J'ai fait trois kiosques ce matin et nada...

----------


## Doniazade

Il était trouvable avant-hier au terminal 2F de Roissy en tout cas. Et bien placé en plus.

J'ai failli pas le trouver du coup, je le cherchais planqué dans les rayonnages alors qu'il était en tête de gondole  ::ninja::

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Ben, faut déménager vers la civilisation, hein.
> Trouvable à Gueret (3), Aigurande, Bénévent l'Abbaye, à Ahun, à Boussac (2) et La Souterraine (2).
> 
> C'est où "Collaboland"? 
> Ah oui, au fond à droite du trou du cul du monde.


Beh Nantes c'est relativement civilisé. Non mais le pire c'est que sur lespoints presse y'a apparemment des exemplaires dans des bleds de 2000 habitants autour de chez moi, et pas où je suis avec une agglomération 5-6 fois plus grosse et avec plus de points de vente. Pourtant les présentoirs sont bien fournis, j'ai même découvert l'existence d'un magazine consacré à la bouffe et le viande  ::ninja::

----------


## M.Rick75

> Il est sensé être trouvable à Paris ? J'ai fait trois kiosques ce matin et nada...


Idem dans le 20ème. Un Kiosque et un vendeur de journaux classique où l'on m'a affirmé que c'était pas encore sorti...  :nawak: 
Tsssss.

Si je suis le site de Monsieur Caca, il semblerait que de l'autre côté du périph il y ai plusieurs filons.

----------


## Lelolo

RER A station Auber. Relay H du sous-sol : nada. Celui du rez-de-chaussée : idem (le plus grand des deux)
Et pourtant les vendeuses ont cherché au moins 5 minutes chacune...  ::(:

----------


## Izual

A cause d'un mouvement de grève, seulement la moitié des exemplaires a atteint les points de vente.

----------


## Nirm

> y'a apparemment des exemplaires dans des bleds de 2000 habitants autour de chez moi





> où je suis avec une *agglomération* 5-6 fois plus grosse


 Euh, 12 000 âmes, on est pas sur une agglo, hein.
C'est une commune. 
De presque la taille de Guéret, en Creuse...  ::ninja::

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Ca sent le parisien cette remarque  :tired: 

Ok une communauté de communes si tu préfères. Une putain de ville, quoi  :tired:

----------


## Qiou87

> A cause d'un mouvement de grève, seulement la moitié des exemplaires a atteint les points de vente.


Ou comment rendre le magazine encore un petit peu plus exclusif!  ::wub:: 

Mon buraliste (à Boulogne-B., la ville de B2O) l'avait celui-là (il avait pas le #1). Pile en face de la porte d'entrée en plus, s'te classe.  :Cigare:

----------


## Aglaure

Ah, encore une grève (*petit troll*) ! Je me disais aussi, j'arrivais pas à le trouver après avoir fait 6 bureaux de tabac depuis dimanche.

----------


## Wobak

Pour ceux qui veulent ravoir l'explication pour la Neutralité du Net :

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Ma foi numéro intéressant. ackboo cache mal son envie d'huiler le torse d'Elon Musk, par contre. Je ne connaissais que vaguement le personnage (comme beaucoup "c'est le type de paypal"), un portrait intéressant d'un homme finalement "normal", loin des clichés du grand patron  avide ou du jeune frimeur arriviste. Je lui souhaite bien du courage pour ses réussites. Quoi il ne lit pas le fofo ? Tant pis.

Le THF fout bien les jetons par contre, sans parler  des deux pages sur les  armes , bref c'est encore anxiogène tout ça, vous voulez pas foutre quelques lapins de couly pour détendre l'atmosphère ? 

J'vais peut être finir par m'abonner ceci-dit   :tired:

----------


## Jikob

Super magajine et super numéro, ça confirme l'impression que j'avais avec le premier. J'ai pas encore tout parcouru mais c'est vraiment agréable à bouquiner. Et vu que je ne connaissais pas du tout M. Musk(le) j'ai appris plein de choses et j'ai envie de trouver un billet de 100k€ par terre pour me payer une Tesla !

Par contre, un bémol pour l'article sur le premier iPhone que je viens de lire à l'instant. Je ne suis pas du tout allergique à la marque ni anti-pomme primaire, mais franchement, finir par "le consommateur est le vrai vainqueur" en parlant d'Apple, je ne peux pas dire que je sois sur la même longueur d'onde ! Je trouvais intéressant le fait de revenir sur les origines, sincèrement, mais j'ai été déçu par le ton "pro-malus pumila" adopté (et j'me la pète avec des termes trouvés sur wikipedia si je veux !)

Ceci dit c'est de la très bonne came votre truc, veuillez continuer.

----------


## FMP-thE_mAd

> Par contre, un bémol pour l'article sur le premier iPhone que je viens de lire à l'instant. Je ne suis pas du tout allergique à la marque ni anti-pomme primaire, mais franchement, finir par "le consommateur est le vrai vainqueur" en parlant d'Apple,


Ben à l'époque l'avancée technologique et ergonomique de l'I-Phone a quand même bien fait avancer les choses, si. C'est après qu'Apple s'est servi de son succès pour ne plus trop avancer et surfer sur la vague, mais le premier I-Phone a été une vraie révolution pour le consommateur, ça c'est clair (et je dis ça d'autant plus objectivement que je n'ai pas de smartphone, donc que je regarde tout ça d'un point de vue extérieur (et goguenard aussi, pour ne rien cacher)).

----------


## Jikob

> Ben à l'époque l'avancée technologique et ergonomique de l'I-Phone a quand même bien fait avancer les choses, si.


Je n'ai pas dit le contraire, oui Apple a posé les bases de ce que doit être l'utilisation d'un appareil contrôlé uniquement par un écran tactile. Et ils l'ont très bien fait.
Je disais juste que le ton de l'article me paraissait plutôt partial, pour pas dire plus, et que du coup je l'ai trouvé "plan-plan".
Bref, c'est pas le lieu pour les débats déjà vus cent fois.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

BEh pourtant c'est bien l'Iphone qui a démocratisé le smartphone tel qu'on le connaît.
Après ça fait quelques années que les innovations dans le domaine ne viennent plus d'Apple, c'est d'ailleurs indiqué dans l'article.

----------


## bambibreizh

Magajine fini ce weekend, je l'ai trouvé encore meilleur que le précédent !
Les sujets abordés m'ont plus parlé dans l'ensemble que sur le précédent. Un petit bémol sur Elon, j'ai un peu le sentiment d'être resté sur ma faim après son portrait, mais il ne doit pas être facile de faire le portrait de quelqu'un non plus, surtout quand il ne dit rien sur lui.
Dès que j'ai le temps, je vais remplir le questionnaire de sondage de la page 97  :;):

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Tiens pour en remettre une couche sur Elon Musk , il  "pense que l'AI est une potentielle menace"

http://www.numerama.com/magazine/310...-humanite.html

Ptain heureusement qu'il est arrogant et macho, sinon je lui dédierais bien une statue au bonhomme  :Emo:

----------


## Zebb

D'ailleurs Turbo a consacré un portrait sur lui cette semaine, et était en admiration devant le modèle S:
http://www.turbo.fr/videos-voiture/4...9-10-2014.html

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

C'est quand même aberrant ce qu'il a réussi à faire pour l'exploration spatiale en "si peu de temps".
A se demander ce que font les organismes spatiaux du pognon qu'on leur refile...De là à dire que les mecs s'en branlent un peu y'a toujours du pognon qui entre...

----------


## Darkath

> Tiens pour en remettre une couche sur Elon Musk , il  "pense que l'AI est une potentielle menace"
> 
> http://www.numerama.com/magazine/310...-humanite.html
> 
> Ptain heureusement qu'il est arrogant et macho, sinon je lui dédierais bien une statue au bonhomme


On demande pas a des Elon Musk d'avoir une vie personelle irreprochable, leur rôle c'est surtout de donner des grands coup de pieds dans la fourmilière  ::P: 

---------- Post added at 15h30 ---------- Previous post was at 15h28 ----------




> C'est quand même aberrant ce qu'il a réussi à faire pour l'exploration spatiale en "si peu de temps".
> A se demander ce que font les organismes spatiaux du pognon qu'on leur refile...De là à dire que les mecs s'en branlent un peu y'a toujours du pognon qui entre...


La NASA fait surtout de la recherche fondamentale. Musk doit faire de la rentabilité. Les objectifs sont différents. Ce que fait Elon Musk en si peu de temps ça se base sur des dizaines d'années de travail de la NASA. A l'inverse la NASA va surement profiter des avancées de Space X (et en profite déjà)
Aussi lui n'a pas toutes les contraintes politiques et n'a pas a subir les aléas politiques.

----------


## LaVaBo

J'ai une question qui me taraude depuis Humanoïde n°1 :
ackboo - que son nom soit sanctifié et que son règne arrive sur CKII - annonce, de mémoire, que les têtes nucléaires retombent de l'espace à 21000 km/h. Ça me paraît beaucoup, et ça doit flinguer toute possibilité de communication ,donc y compris avec des GPS ?

Le chiffre est juste ? Si oui, comment se dirige la tête pour rester focalisée sur son objectif, uniquement avec une centrale inertielle ?



(loin de moi l'idée de dire qu'ackboo - loué soit-il, mais pas trop cher à la semaine svp - s'est trompé, mais peut-être que quelqu'un lui a menti)

----------


## Teocali

> Le chiffre est juste ? Si oui, comment se dirige la tête pour rester focalisée sur son objectif, uniquement avec une centrale inertielle ?


Le chiffre annoncé est, il me semble, celui pour la prochaine generation de MIRV. Par contre, je crois me souvenir qu'il est aussi précisé que le système de guidage des missiles (et pas uniquement des MIRV) ne se base que peu sur le GPS, justement au vu des vitesses impliquées. J'imagine que vu la sensibilité du truc, le grand publique en est réduit aux spéculations : centrale inertiel, image des astres, de la cible, etc.

----------


## Darkath

Non c'est juste, et c'est un peu plus faible que la vitesse d'un satellite ordinaire qui va a 28 000 km/h rien que pour se maintenir a son altitude en orbite basse.

Le truc c'est que le missile ne descend pas piquet vers la terre, mais fait un mega arc de cercle, et sera évidemment freiné par l'atmosphère.

Pour info ISS va a 27 756 km heure, et on communique très bien avec elle  :;):

----------


## LaVaBo

> Non c'est juste, et c'est un peu plus faible que la vitesse d'un satellite ordinaire qui va a 28 000 km/h rien que pour se maintenir a son altitude en orbite basse.
> 
> Le truc c'est que le missile ne descend pas piquet vers la terre, mais fait un mega arc de cercle, et sera évidemment freiné par l'atmosphère.
> 
> Pour info ISS va a 27 756 km heure, et on communique très bien avec elle


Ouais mais on a vu avec Mir ce que ça donne, une rentrée dans l'atmosphère à cette vitesse...

----------


## Ondoval

Le magasine est il prévu en appli android ? Je suis abonné en papier à CPC, mais celui ci je le prendrais bien en format électronique.
Pour financer un I.A rebelle.

----------


## thaquelle

> T'as un *appareil photo* ou tél qui fait *des photos* ?
> Bon ben t'as pas besoin de scanner alors


parce qe si tu as un apareil photo qui fait pas de photo , tu peux aussi le jeter ....

enfin , je dis ça , je dis rien :D

----------


## Flad

> parce qe si tu as un apareil photo qui fait pas de photo , tu peux aussi le jeter ....
> 
> enfin , je dis ça , je dis rien :D


le "qui fait des photos" se rapporte au téléphone, m'enfin rebondir sur un truc vieux de plusieurs mois.....

----------


## thaquelle

oui je sais bien , c'était du second degrés  :;):

----------


## Flad

My bad.

----------


## Yshuya

C'est un carnage à Liège aucun Kiosque ne le propose. Vous devriez peut être faire un peu de propagande chez les buralistes belges, je vais aller voir du côté de ma ville natale mais je crains le pire aussi.

----------


## Z-4195

> C'est un carnage à Liège aucun Kiosque ne le propose. Vous devriez peut être faire un peu de propagande chez les buralistes belges, je vais aller voir du côté de ma ville natale mais je crains le pire aussi.


Trouvé à Waremme (librairie en face de la gare), j'aime mon libraire qui avait déjà pu me fournir Canard PC n°1 à l'époque.

----------


## PurpleSkunk

Hello,

est-ce que quelqu'un qui aurait le numéro 2 sous les yeux ou une meilleure mémoire que moi pourrait me donner le nom du logiciel à la fin de l'article sur les mots de passe ?
Je suis pas à la maison et n'y ai pas accès...

Merci !

----------


## Awake

http://keepass.info/

----------


## gnouman

Comme un con je me suis planté dans mon adresse postal savez-vous comment faire pour la changer une foi l'abonnement souscrit ? Je viens juste de recevoir l'émail de confirmation.

----------


## PolemiqueVictor

> Comme un con je me suis planté dans mon adresse postal savez-vous comment faire pour la changer une foi l'abonnement souscrit ? Je viens juste de recevoir l'émail de confirmation.


Hello il faut contacter abonnement chez pressenonstop.com

----------


## PurpleSkunk

> http://keepass.info/


Merci à toi !

----------


## madoxav

> Dès que j'ai le temps, je vais remplir le questionnaire de sondage de la page 97


A noter que l'URL pour ce sondage est plus ou moins fausse : elle est écrite en capitales, alors que les urls cpc.cx sont sensibles à la casse...
Même soucis sur l'URL du "développez couchés".

edit : on est bien d'accord que ça prend 3 secondes à comprendre, mais c'est le genre de truc con qui peut faire perdre des réponses  ::):

----------


## Markus

Une date de sortie pour le prochain numéro ?

----------


## Tremex

Même remarque, c'est quand le nouveau ? Ma buraliste commence à me regarder avec un air las, à force de lui poser la question.

----------


## Yuccaman

> Le numéro 2 d’Humanoïde (sorti le 18 octobre) a été retiré de la vente comme prévu après deux mois de présence en kiosque.
> 
> Il ne sera remplacé par le numéro 3, premier numéro 2015 de cette nouvelle aventure de presse, que fin janvier.


http://www.humanoidemagazine.com

Dernière info officielle.

----------


## Frypolar

https://twitter.com/tototwittos/stat...15705604116482

----------


## cooly08

Joli.  ::): 

Sinon CPC va changer de formule en mars, on aura également droit à une couverture plus épaisse et le prix va augmenter.
http://www.lefigaro.fr/medias/2015/0...-ses-pages.php

----------


## Anonyme32145

Humanoïde : Ca déchire.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Humanoïde : Ca *se*  déchire.




:jelbniveau7:

----------


## Yuccaman

Tu t'es déchiré sur celle-là  :tired:

----------


## Enhor

En fait j'ai compris, Humanoïde lance le DLC pour magazine ! 

Pour seulement 1.99$, obtenez une page bonus  ::ninja::

----------


## IrishCarBomb

Curieux de voir la nouvelle mouture du CPC. J'espère que l'augmentation du prix ne sera pas délirante.

----------


## Akodo

> J'espère que l'augmentation du prix ne sera pas *déchirante*.


 ::ninja::

----------


## ERISS

> http://www.lefigaro.fr/medias/2015/0...-ses-pages.php


Sérieux? 1er avril en avance?
C'est plus qu'idiot: Quelle connerie: Déchirer une page pour montrer la supériorité du support.
 A faire chez soi aussi: Débrancher le pc pour montrer sa supériorité.
Vous auriez dû laisser le choix: "Page à déchirer".
 Pas grand-monde n'aime acheter un produit pré-dégradé.

"Ceci n'est qu'un magazine, ne vous attachez pas à un bien matériel:
 Regardez comme il se dégrade facilement.". C'est ça le message?
"Il ne vaut pas de l'acheter, volez le plutôt."

"Ce magasine a été pré-déchiré par nos fumeurs de teuch."

Bon, j'en ai lu aucun.
 Mais ça donne pas plus envie de lire un mag' qui ne se respecte pas lui-même.

"Mettre un DRM sur le jeu pc montre sa supériorité." Pfff.

----------


## Akodo

Vous avez embauché un stagiaire pour déchirer les pages ou quelqu'un a perdu un paris ?

----------


## Flad

On sait pourquoi Boulon est parti maintenant !!

----------


## ducon

Au fait, Humanoïde n°3 est sorti ?

----------


## Yuccaman

Non ils n'ont pas fini de le déchirer.

----------


## Nirm

> Au fait, Humanoïde n°3 est sorti ?


 Au fait, y'a un site pour le magazine.

Si si, avec des infos cool.
Du genre:


 ::P:

----------


## Doniazade

> Au fait, y'a un site pour le magazine.
> 
> Si si, avec des infos cool.
> Du genre:
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/793...2ba9941e2b.jpg


Parfait ça, ça tombe pile le weekend où je passe en France  ::o:

----------


## Argha

Cool, avec les adresses des sites sérieux et ceux à éviter ? ^^

----------


## ERISS

"On est punk. La technologie? DIY."

----------


## znokiss

> "On est punk. La technologie? DIY."


Toi, je sens que dans 4 jours t'es encore là à essayer de digérer ce coup astucieux d'un magazine que tu ne lis jamais.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

En même temps on est pas loin d'un DRM là...Si t'as pas la page déchirée, c'est que tu l'as volé  :tired:

----------


## ERISS

Bobo cervelle-d'éponge porte des jeans pré-usés en usine.

----------


## willynt32

Hello,
J'habite a l'etranger. Je me suis abonne a partir du numero 3.
Je cherche a acheter le numero 2 (en version papier). QQ'un pourrait m'en vendre un d'oocaz?
Merci

----------


## znokiss

> Bobo cervelle-d'éponge porte des jeans pré-usés en usine.


Les six-cent-six chaussettes de l'archi-duchesse sont-elles sèches, archi-sèches ?

---------- Post added at 11h57 ---------- Previous post was at 11h57 ----------




> Hello,
> J'habite a l'etranger. Je me suis abonne a partir du numero 3.
> Je cherche a acheter le numero 2 (en version papier). QQ'un pourrait m'en vendre un d'oocaz?
> Merci


 Tu habite à quel étranger ?

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Celui qui n'est pas de chez nous, probablement.

----------


## willynt32

> Les six-cent-six chaussettes de l'archi-duchesse sont-elles sèches, archi-sèches ?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11h57 ---------- Previous post was at 11h57 ----------
> 
> 
>  Tu habite à quel étranger ?


Ah merde, la boulette... Scusez la faute  ::(:  (Edit, pas d'accent sur mon clavier)

----------


## znokiss

Ah, Dublin, j'avions pas vu, pardon.

----------


## Anansi

Dites, pour l'Humanoïde n°3, déchirer le mag c'est une bien chouette idée pour faire parler de soi, et c'est une idée assez cool, mais vous n'avez pas peur que certains buralistes se disent "ouh là, il est abimé ce magazine, y'a une page déchirée, je vais pas le mettre en rayon" ? Non parce que bon, certaines personnes ne sont pas vraiment des flêches.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

:^_^: 

RT@Ivan  "Je ne comprends pas, on nous a renvoyés tous les exemplaires"

----------


## Yuccaman

> Dites, pour l'Humanoïde n°3, déchirer le mag c'est une bien chouette idée pour faire parler de soi, et c'est une idée assez cool, mais vous n'avez pas peur que certains buralistes se disent "ouh là, il est abimé ce magazine, y'a une page déchirée, je vais pas le mettre en rayon" ? Non parce que bon, certaines personnes ne sont pas vraiment des flêches.


Pire, tous les acheteurs qui ne sont pas au courant et qui vont revenir gueuler chez les buralistes. 
Non c'est une idée de merde, pensez un peu aux buralistes quoi.  ::ninja::

----------


## Jaycie

> Pire, tous les acheteurs qui ne sont pas au courant et qui vont revenir gueuler chez les buralistes. 
> Non c'est une idée de merde, pensez un peu aux buralistes quoi.


C'est quand même indiqué sur la page juste après la page déchirée...(en gros en plus).

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Perso je suis pas fana de cette idée. Mais j'achèterais parce que le mag' est vraiment excellent. (enfin le 3 ce sera peut être nul qui sait  ::P:  )

----------


## barbarian_bros

> Au fait, Humanoïde n°3 est sorti ?


Il sort demain, apporté ce matin par mon facteur.

----------


## ducon

Je l’ai eu ce matin aussi, au kiosque.

Mais, qu’est-ce que c’est que cette page arrachée ?  ::(:

----------


## Yuccaman

Le mien est entier. 

Vous pensez que je peux le revendre cher ?

----------


## Shei

J'ai eu le mien, et la page déchiré, c'est pas rigolo !  :Emo:  En protestation j'ai déchiré le reste du journal !

----------


## Professeur Flan Jaune

Vous déchirez les gars ! Ça va être mon premier Numéro en version numérique.  :;):

----------


## Yuccaman

D'ailleurs, sur la version numérique, la page est déchirée aussi ?

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Nan, ils viennent rayer ton écran.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Ayant récupéré mon numéro ce jour, la page déchirée est une excellente idée, et le magazine est suffisamment pressé pour que ca soit "invisible" quand on feuillette (en gros, on tombe pas dessus au pif)

Après, j'aurais trouvé plus pertinent de déchirer une page avec du texte, et pas une pub. Ca m'a rappelé la preview de L4D2 avec l'image de pizza en plein milieu du texte qui empêchait toute lecture

----------


## Thalack

> D'ailleurs, sur la version numérique, la page est déchirée aussi ?


Tu as les pointillés pour déchirer ta tablette.

----------


## LaVaBo

Il est sensé être dispo en kiosque, le numéro 3 ?
Apparemment certains l'ont lu, mais il ne semble pas être dans les nombreux relays situés entre chez moi et mon taf.

----------


## ducon

Oui, il y est.

----------


## Frypolar

Je confirme, je l’ai vu à Perrache sur Lyon.

----------


## bambibreizh

Trouvé au kiosque du centre ville d'Herblay (il n'en restait plus qu'un après moi)

----------


## Tiri

Je me demandais, si on veut poser des questions par rapport à un article publié sur Humanoïde, est-il préférable d'essayer de contacter directement la personne l'ayant rédigé ou un sujet pourrait être créé pour ça ?

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Ouf, je l'ai acheté, j'avais peur de ne pas le trouver. J'en ai profité, comme au début de Canard PC, souvenez vous les anciens, pour le "replacer" dans le rayon. Bon j'ai un peu honte car j'ai acheté chez Carrefour, promis je vais demander à mon buraliste de me le commander la prochaine fois.

----------


## LaVaBo

Humanoïde, le magazine où tous les sujets ne sont pas intéressants, mais tous les articles le sont...

----------


## Gigax

Hey les amis, si je m'abonne maintenant, je vais recevoir le numéro 3 ou pas ? Comme je l'ai acheté, ça me ferait chier de l'avoir en double.

Edit : c'est bon, ils répondent sur la page d'abonnement  :;):

----------


## Pifou

Au cas où certain aurait du mal à la trouver, il est présent en rayon au point presse/PMU de Grand Littoral.

Sinon, j'ai beaucoup aimé l'article sur le Soylent/Joylent, et je pense que je vais tester ça aussi.

Et l'article sur le F-35, ça met en lumière l'actualité récente. Le bashing du Rafale semble moyennement justifié du coup.

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> Au cas où certain aurait du mal à la trouver, il est présent en rayon au point presse/PMU de Grand Littoral.
> 
> Sinon, j'ai beaucoup aimé l'article sur le Soylent/Joylent, et je pense que je vais tester ça aussi.
> 
> Et l'article sur le F-35, ça met en lumière l'actualité récente. Le bashing du Rafale semble moyennement justifié du coup.


 Euh l'article sur le '"Boyduvent" justement ça me fait dire que j'ai raison de pas essayer. 

Pour le F35 c'est intéressant mais maintenant faudra faire un article sur le Charles2G, un sur les Mistral, etc.

Plus sérieusement j'aimerais voir un article sur les tablettes Qooq. Ce serait de la bombe bébé.

----------


## [dT] Moustik

Dites, vous auriez pu y aller molo sur le déchirement... parce que j'ai *2 PAGES de déchirée* moi...  :Emo: 

Du coup la page 63 est autant déchirée que la 61. Je ne peux pas lire complément l'explication du bordel du comment qu'est ce que.

 ::(:

----------


## cooly08

::XD::

----------


## [dT] Moustik

Non mais sans déconner, il y aurait une âme charitable pour me scanner la page 63 et 64 et me l'envoyer par mp, s'il vous plait ?

Je cautionne et soutient votre engagement pour la presse papier, mais bon, j'aime bien avoir mon magazine complet aussi.  ::rolleyes:: 




*edit :* Merci beaucoup cooly08.  ::):

----------


## cooly08

De la contrebande de pages d'Humanoide ? Mer il et fou !
Envoies-moi ton email en mp.

----------


## Yuccaman

Sinon, on peut tous déchirer notre page 64 par solidarité et lui envoyer. 

#jesuislapage64

----------


## Akodo

Je me le suis enfin procuré aujourd'hui, j'avais regardé deux fois sans succès à Carroufe, heureusement mon buraliste en possédait encore deux exemplaires.

----------


## Qiou87

Ca y est, je l'ai fini. J'ai bien aimé la fin sur le F-35 là, même si j'aurai aimé un petit comparo avec le F-22 Raptor (a.k.a. "l'autre chasseur furtif de l'USAF"). Du coup je l'ai ramené au buraliste en lui montrant la page déchirée et, comme elle en avait plus, elle me l'a remboursé.  ::ninja::  :con:

----------


## Anonyme32145

Finit aussi. 

Pas aimé l'article sur le piratage, qui va toujours dans le même sens (un peu démago) sans essayer d'étudier le pourquoi les offres sont chères et pourquoi faire un film est un peu plus couteux que de faire un album, aucune notion même simplissime d'économie du cinéma... 
Le reste est passionnant. Je pensais pas être intéressé par l'article sur la Silk Road mais en fait je l'ai dévoré. Merci Humanoïde  ::lol::

----------


## Dandu

Dans quelques années, vous croyez que je peux vendre ça combien, un Humanoide 3 sans sa page déchirée ?

----------


## Anonyme32145

19.5€

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

Moi je veux bien envoyer un mag normal, papier et tout, avec 1 seul page déchirée, en remplacement. Adresse en MP.

----------


## Dark Fread

> Dites, vous auriez pu y aller molo sur le déchirement... parce que j'ai *2 PAGES de déchirée* moi... 
> 
> Du coup la page 63 est autant déchirée que la 61. Je ne peux pas lire complément l'explication du bordel du comment qu'est ce que.


Je sais pas pourquoi depuis la première annonce de cette idée de page déchirée, je m'imagine Laspalès chez l'imprimeur. Scrrrrrtch, scrrrrrrrtch, scrrrrrch. AH AH, J'AIME BIEN, CA !

----------


## Anonyme32145

::XD::

----------


## Akodo

Bon, j'ai fini le mag, dont j'ai beaucoup apprécié la lecture !
Pour le meilleur, je dirais le dossier sur la drogue, que j'ai trouvé passionnant. Je connaissais un tout petit (petit) peu, mais j'étais loin d'imaginer qu'on pouvait y trouver un marché "aussi florissant".
Pour le moins bon, l'article sur l'exosquelette, que j'ai trouvé inintéressant, sur le fond et sur la forme, c'est d'ailleurs le seul que j'ai zappé pour passer à la suite. Suivi de peu par l'article sur la VOD, dans lequel je n'ai pas appris grand chose alors que c'est un sujet sur lequel je ne m'informe quasiment pas.

Le reste est agréable à lire et intéressant. J'ai bien aimé le témoignage de Laurent Gaudé, surtout qu'il ne change rien. Quelqu'un a lu on dernier livre ?

Bisous, rdv au prochain numéro.

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> Quelqu'un a lu on dernier livre ?


Merde non. J'ai pourtant dévoré les autres, c'est une sacrée plume (moui parce que 'un sacré traitement de texte' c'est laid).

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Je sais pas pourquoi depuis la première annonce de cette idée de page déchirée, je m'imagine Laspalès chez l'imprimeur. Scrrrrrtch, scrrrrrrrtch, scrrrrrch. AH AH, J'AIME BIEN, CA !



 :^_^: 

MAintenant je n'arrête pas de l'imaginer, avec son sourire de sadique pervers.  :tired:

----------


## Gobbopathe

Hello
Je viens de changer d'adresse. J'ai fait le nécessaire ici pour faire suivre l'abonnement Canard PC.
Est-ce que pour l'abonnement Humanoïde vous vous basez sur la même adresse/base de données, ou bien faut-il que j'indique aussi le changement d'adresse sur un autre site ?

Merci !

----------


## PolemiqueVictor

Bonjour,

Pour le moment il faut que tu envoies un mail à abonnement@pressenonstop.com.

Il ne reste que jusqu'à demain matin pour que le changement d'adresse soit effectif pour le prochain numéro, ne perds pas de temps  ::):

----------


## Gobbopathe

Merci pour l'info, le mail est parti !

----------


## barbarian_bros

Reçu ce matin mon numéro 4 d'Humanoïde...
Dans les News vous parlez de Jan Sheuermann en disant qu'elle est quadriplégique... Travaillant dans le milieu médical depuis des années je n'avais jamais entendu ce terme en français.
Après vérification, ce terme est bien entré dans le Larousse comme synonyme de tetraplégique... sauf qu'il n'est jamais utilisé comme terme médical.
En fait c'est un anglicisme (et même un américanisme) : le Collins Anglais donne Tratraplegia et Quadriplegia comme synonymes, mais le Collins US ne connait que Quadriplegia.
Je ne connais pas un médecin français qui utilise la forme a racine latine (quadri), c'est la racine grecque (Tetra) qui sert dans notre beau pays.

----------


## ducon

C’est aussi pour ça qu’Alien est une quadrilogie aux Ziouhèsses et une trilogie chez nous.

----------


## Teocali

> C’est aussi pour ça qu’Alien est une quadrilogie aux Ziouhèsses et une trilogie chez nous.


Non, ça, c'est parce qu'on a bon gout...  ::ninja::

----------


## ducon

CMB.

----------


## Markus

Au lancement du magasine il était expliqué que 4 numéros étaient financés. Maintenant qu'ils sont sortis, comment se porte le magasin ? Les ventes sont conformes à vos attentes ?

----------


## gros_bidule

Marrant la jolie faute sur page de derrière, dans la pub Asus  ::P: 
Remboursez.

----------


## ducon

> Marrant la jolie faute sur page de derrière, dans la pub Asus 
> Remboursez.


Mais Awalpa ?

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Tain j'ai découvert la "comptabilité Hollywood".
Han, les crevards de première...

----------


## znokiss

> C’est aussi pour ça qu’Alien est une quadrilogie aux Ziouhèsses et une trilogie chez nous.


En retard, mais tu voulais dire "tetralogie", j'imagine.

Sinon, pas encore reçu le mag, je me désabonne de suite de rage.

----------


## barbarian_bros

> En retard, mais tu voulais dire "tetralogie", j'imagine.


Je pense pas... beaucoup n'aiment pas Alien Resurrection et considèrent que c'est une trilogie, comme Indiana Jones... d'où la réponse de Teocali.

----------


## Arnold le joufflu

Tétralogie à la place de quadrilogie voulait dire znokiss.

----------


## Elian

Mais pas quadriplégie, attention.

----------


## LaVaBo

5 jours 12 heures 16 minutes

----------


## madoxav

Le numéro 4 est excellent. Mention aux articles sur Carbanak et Sony Pictures .

Comment se porte le magazine aux niveau ventes / finances? Faut-il continuer de tabasser ses potes jusqu'à ce qu'abonnement s'en suive?

----------


## Nacodaco

La même chose ici. Très bon numéro 4.

J'avais lu en bonne partie le 1 & 2. Pareil pour le 3 que j'aurai terminé à 100% si j'avais eu le temps, et là le 4 je suis parti pour le finir totalement en quelques soirées  ::o: 

Vous me faites coucher tard avec vos âneries.

Vraiment bravo pour ce magazine.

Maintenant faut que j'essaie de lire plus Canard PC  ::'(:

----------


## Zebb

Je viens de lire l'article sur l"historique Google, j'ai essayé et c'est effrayant. Car en plus de toutes les recherches qu'on fait, si on utilise Google également sur son smartphone, on a également TOUT l'historique de notre géolocalisation.

D'ailleurs je comprends pas trop à quel moment ça prend ma localisation : au moment où je me connecte à Internet, où au moment où j'utilise une application Google? ...


Là je vois où j'étais heure par heure, depuis des années. Sérieusement, c'est flippant.

Essayez si ce n'est pas déjà fait : https://history.google.com

----------


## TheProjectHate

C'est parce qu'il faut bien faire attention à ce qu'on accepte, aussi...évidemment, Google planque plus ou moins les options pour désactiver l'espionnage, mais elles sont bien là. Je viens de tester, historique complètement vide de partout chez moi.

----------


## Yuccaman

> Aucun élément à afficher


Pareil chez moi.

----------


## Futurama

Hello, 
Yabon humanoïde toussa toussa, 

Du coup je me demandais si il y avait moyen de proposer des idées / thèmes qu'on souhaiterait voir développés dans un futur numéro ?
A défaut, vu que des idées m'ont traversé l'esprit et que je ne sais pas quoi en faire, je vais m'en débarrasser ici, au moins ça fera une trace :

- "Aubrey de grey" et le projet "SENS" - Biogérontologie, combat du vieillissement. (devenons tous des Spaciens) 
- "Cryogénisation ou Cryonie" - Histoire de pouvoir se matter un show de Futurama IRL un de ces quatre (siècles / millénaires)

Bon ce sont des thèmes vus et revus mais je pense qu'un petit état des lieux pourrait être sympa et ça colle plutôt bien avec l'esprit du mag imho.

----------


## barbarian_bros

Le numéro 5 sort samedi 11/07.

La couv' : 


Pour l'édito et le sommaire, rendez-vous sur le site officiel :
humanoidemagazine.com


Sources : le tweeter officiel.
@HumanoideMag

----------


## gros_bidule

Joli !

Parcontre vous savez si l'on peut commander la version papier ? (c'est trop tard pour l'abo apparemment)
Je vois un lien pour la version numérique, mais rien pour le papier  :Emo:

----------


## Akodo

Ah, j'ai hâte !

----------


## Frypolar

Super couverture !

----------


## DrGurdil

J'ai une question bête : comment peut-on voir l'état de son abonnement au magazine ? J'ai reçu le numéro 5 aujourd'hui et je crois que c'est le dernier numéro de mon abonnement en cours mais je n'en suis pas certain à 100% (je ne sais plus si je me suis abonné pour le numéro 2 ou après le numéro 2  :tired: )

----------


## Elian

Ah, juste, l'abo initial était pour 4 numéros. On sera sans doute averti par mail comme pour les CPC/HW j'imagine ? PRENEZ MON ARGENT !

----------


## LaVaBo

> Super couverture !


Un trône, des fibres, un slogan qui fait chier le gouvernement, tout est raccord.

----------


## ducon

En voyant la couverture, j’ai pensé au flim Emmanuelle.

----------


## Teocali

Je pense que c'est fait exprès hein...

----------


## LaVaBo

> Je pense que c'est fait exprès hein...


What ? C'est clairement une référence au trône de fer, pas au fauteuil en osier d'Emmanuelle.


Voilà pour le trône, je posterai pas d'image de l'affiche d'Emmanuelle depuis le taf.

----------


## the_protanogist

Bonjour, juste une question pour Ackboo :

Spoiler Alert! 


 c'est O.Boulon qui matait des shocksites en bâfrant ses boloballs

 ?

----------


## ducon

> What ? C'est clairement une référence au trône de fer, pas au fauteuil en osier d'Emmanuelle.


Chacun ses références… :smile:

----------


## the_protanogist

E-manuel ?

----------


## barbarian_bros

Petite erreur dans l'article sur la RNT :



> La radio nous suit dans nos déplacements. Mais à l'extérieur, l'écouter sur votre smartphone nécessite de la data et un réseau suffisamment bon. Avec la RNT, pas besoin de forfait 3G ou 4G.


On peut déjà écouter la radio gratuitement sur smartphone, la plupart des smartphone intègrent d'origine une appli radio FM... qui fonctionne hors data et nécessite l'usage d'écouteurs (le câble des écouteurs servant d'antenne FM).

----------


## ducon

L’iconographie de la page sur les sousous dans la popoche des grosses boîtes de la niou technologie est fautive : l’aire des hexagones est proportionnelle aux sousous, pas leur diamètre.

----------


## AMDS

Hello,

je n'arrive pas à le trouver dans la région de Poitiers. Ils ont toujours le numéro 4 en rayon, que ce soit à la gare ou dans différents marchands de journaux. La distribution se fait au fur et à mesure, ou c'est le Poitou de Ségolène qui est zone sinistrée ?

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Truc tout con, mais je crois que j'ai été plus choqué en lisant les deux pages relatives aux courageux héros filtrant le net qu'en me tapant le dossier sur la surveillance.
Pour avoir eu l'insigne déshonneur de tomber sur des liens à la con renvoyant vers des trucs dégueux, je tire mon chapeau aux pauvres personnes chargées de mater tout ça...  :Emo: 

Par contre j'ai un peu de mal avec le dossier sur l'open-space. C'est pas inintéressant à lire, mais tout ça pour révéler que "wesh en vrai c'est pas pour votre bien mais parce que ça leur coûte moins cher en locaux"...A ce niveau c'est plus de l'enfonçage de portes, on démonte la maison à la bombe A.  :tired: 
Enfin j'sais pas si c'est un secret pour encore beaucoup de gens...

----------


## Zebb

Il y a pas un gros souci de plagiat, ou au moins de copyright là ?

Je suis tombé en kiosque nez à nez avec un nouveau magazine nommé "*H+ Magazine*" traitant de "Robots / Drones /Intelligence Artificielle" et dont le site web officiel est...
http://humanoides.fr/

Si le magazine est nouveau, le site quant à lui semble exister depuis 2012...

----------


## Robix66

De mémoire, H+ c'est le symbole du transhumanisme, s'ils parlent de robots et d'IA, c'est pas totalement déconnant.

----------


## ducon

Ils auraient mieux fait d’utiliser H++, ça aurait été plus malin.

----------


## Amiral Ackbar

D'ailleurs dans l'ours on remarque que Presse Non-Stop utilise le nom "Humanoïde" sous licence d'une marque américaine.
Une petite menace de procès il y a quelques temps ?  ::ninja::

----------


## LaVaBo

Suite à une histoire de fracture ouverte postée sur Facebook (on a les amis virtuels qu'on mérite...) je suis à la recherche du nom du concept des sites qui nettoient la tête post-NSFL. Je pensais que c'était eye washing, mais google ne trouve pas grand-chose de pertinent.

----------


## Machinagun

> Suite à une histoire de fracture ouverte postée sur Facebook (on a les amis virtuels qu'on mérite...) je suis à la recherche du nom du concept des sites qui nettoient la tête post-NSFL. Je pensais que c'était eye washing, mais google ne trouve pas grand-chose de pertinent.


Je crois que le terme usuel c'est "eye bleach".

----------


## Yuccaman

On ne peut plus s'abonner depuis la boutique presse non stop? 

Comment je renouvelle mon abonnement moi ?  :Emo:

----------


## Saito Gray

Humanoïde c'est malheureusement fini...




C'est dommage, c'était plaisant à lire et vraiment bien foutu.

----------


## Gero

Ah non pas ça. J'aimais beaucoup Humaoïde. J'ai appris pleins de trucs dedans et c'était très bien à lire.
Bonne chance pour la suite j'espère que ce renaître sous une autre forme !

----------


## znokiss

Eh ben merde  ::O:

----------


## Mepeanuts

Je viens de recevoir le message... très déçu...  ::'(:

----------


## rotoclap

Ouaip, c'est dommage, comme quoi apparemment c'est pas évident d'être rentable dans la presse papier sans consacrer la moitié des pages à de la pub si on a pas une base de 3 millions de lecteurs.

----------


## Septa

Ah bin merde. 
Il y avait vraiment pas moyen de faire un truc rentable sans sacrifié la qualité ? C'est con.

----------


## madoxav

Merde  ::(:

----------


## TeHell

Yep, ...
Dommage, c'était pas mal.
Bon, j'ai filé le reste de l'abonnement en don de soutien.
 :;):

----------


## blitzpulli

Oh non ! Je suis tout retourné.
C'est un des rares magazines dont je ne ratais pas une miette. Les dossiers étaient très bien élaborés et proposaient une vraie et (trop) rare réflexion sur nos liens pas toujours évidents à gérer avec les nouvelles technologies.
C'est vraiment moche. Je pense que j'aurais été prêt à mettre quelques euros de plus pour mon abonnement afin de permettre au journal de subsister.
 ::sad::

----------


## Mepeanuts

dommage qu'aucune piste alternative n'ait été proposée, je me serais fait une choix de crowfunder tout ça...

- - - Mise à jour - - -

ou d'augmenter le prix de l'abonnement également en effet

----------


## ArkSquall

Je leur fait confiance concernant leur expérience sur la viabilité de la vie de ce magazine.
C'est dommage.  :Emo: 

Merci à eux en tous cas !

----------


## Larry Coche

Putain!
non!
Putain!
Autant je comprends le pourquoi, autant je ne comprends pas la possibilités d'une solution alternative?
Un truc en demat?

----------


## nekobasu

RIP Humanoïde. Vouz aurez fait du bon boulot. Un magazine de qualité très plaisant à lire durant sa courte vie.

On peut se consoler en se disant qu'il aura mieux valu 5 parutions au top pendant un an, plutôt que plusieurs dizaines de torchons remplis de pub pendant 10 ans. 

Spoiler Alert! 


Et on peut espérer une plus-value de ouf en revendant les 5 exemplaires papiers état neuf sur ebay dans 5 ans  ::ninja::

----------


## blitzpulli

Ok la phase du choc est passée. Mon deuil en est au stade du déni: dites, c'est un canular hein ? La rédac va nous proposer un crowfunding ! Hein ?

----------


## Zapp le Grand

J'avoue que le canular de la fin d'Humanoïde est bien ficelé (avec un vrai mail pour les abonnés et tout), mais une semaine après celui du gorafi, vous êtes grillés les mecs, c'est pas crédible votre truc hahaha !!!

J'ai même mis que je filais les sous de mon reste d'abonnement dans la boutique, pour valider la vanne jusqu'au bout  ::):

----------


## Mr fonf

Le magazine qui m'a mis au Joylent  ::ninja::

----------


## Haraban

Le seul magazine qui avait mit d'accord ET ma compagne, ET moi-même. Un exploit remarquable.
Nous sommes vraiment déçu par cet arrêt soudain. N'aurait-il pas été possible d'envisager une augmentation du prix? Les magazines trimestriels sont régulièrement fort de prix, entre 6 et 9 euros. Je paye bien plus cher pour des trimestriels moins bons  ::P:  . Ou alors coller un papier plus cheap, rogner sur le support...
Bref, on se perd en solutions fantasques de notre coté, ce qui est fait est fait, nous regretterons ce magazine.

----------


## Gigax

Rholala je suis tellement déçu... J'allais relancer mon abonnement pour une nouvelle année. Tant pis, ça sera CPC hardware... J'aimerai bien avoir une idée des chiffres. On parle d'un déficit de combien par numéro ? Combien d'abonnés et de vente au n° ? Augmenter le prix n'était pas envisageable ?

----------


## Pandalex

On a même pas droit à un pti dernier numéro ?
Un baroud d'honneur ?

----------


## ducon

Catascrotte !

----------


## cooly08

Je suis très triste, c'était vraiment un mag excellent, beau, intéressant et pas bullshit.  ::sad:: 
J'imagine que ce sont les reportages/recherches eux-mêmes qui étaient chers et non la maquette ?

Ça m'embête bien plus que candy crush qui chute en bourse.  ::ninja::

----------


## FMP-thE_mAd

Même si je n'ai lu que le n°1, je trouve ça dommage, d'autant que d'après le site vous avez eu des résultats supérieurs aux prévisions. Du coup vous arrêtez parce que selon vous la rentabilité viendrait trop tard. Mais cette rentabilité est pourtant supérieure à ce que vous aviez prévu. Du coup, au tout début, vous pensiez ne faire qu'1 ou 2 numéro ?

Bref, la décision vous appartient en tout cas, et bravo pour avoir osé lancer le truc. A l'heure où certains ne jurent que par le Web, ça fait toujours du bien de voir des gens vraiment investis dans leur métier.

A titre très égoïste, est-ce que ça veut dire qu'ackboo sera disponible pour tester Anno 2205 ?  Si oui, joie.

EDIT : je copie-colle dans l'autre fil.

----------


## Rocca

Idem que plus haut. C'était le premier magazine auquel je me suis abonné. 

Vraiment dommage en tout cas. Une augmentation du prix, même à 8€ ne m'aurait pas éloigné. Quand je vois les merdes à 6,50 € ou même 7.50 € dans le rayon presse, j'ai de quoi avoir les "boules" quand même par l'arrêt d'Humanoïde!!!

Enfin bref, merci quand même pour les numéros publiés  :;): 

Je resterai lecteur de CPC Hardware en tout cas  :;):

----------


## Mastaba

> Humanoïde est un magazine coûteux à fabriquer, et il est désormais clair qu’il ne sera pas viable avant longtemps sans avoir recours à des méthodes qui ne nous correspondent pas


Longtemps c'est combien?

----------


## nova

> Longtemps c'est combien?


Ca peut etre jamais. Pour rentabiliser il fallait encore augmenter la base de lecteurs/abonnés tout simplement. Mais qui nous dit que c'était possible ? Et si oui en quelle proportion.

----------


## dYnkYn

Je suis prêt à payer le double pour continuer à recevoir ce magazine. Rarement lu un magazine technologique d'aussi bonne qualité aussi bien rédactionnelle que matérielle (design, qualité du papier, etc).

----------


## Mastaba

Mais en fait concrètement il manque combien?
Combien d'abonnés au prix actuel ou quel prix par mag avec le nombre d'abonnés actuel pour rendre le mag rentable?
Est-ce que les chiffres requis sont tellement inimaginables, impossibles à atteindre et hors de portés que c'est même pas la peine d'en parler?
Est-ce que ce sont des données top secrètes (pour un mag qui s'arrête...)?

Quel serait le problème à essayer un crowd funding? C'est ni plus ni moins la même chose qu'un abonnement, sauf qu'en plus on est remboursés si l'objectif n'est pas atteint. Y a pas grand chose à perdre non?

Là c'est quand même le flou le plus total; la mag marche au-delà des espérances mais en fait finalement il s'arrête sans plus d' explications.
Et on peut strictement rien faire?
Je veux dire en tant que lecteur c'est un peu dur à avaler.
Si l'objectif de départ était juste de faire quelques numéros et d'arrêter au moins ce serait clair.

----------


## cotueur

:Cell:

----------

